# CEW Insider's Choice Box 2013



## FormosaHoney (May 22, 2013)

Hi Everyone!  Remember the box from 2012?  I do!!  This box will probably be released sometime in July.

The Insider's Choice Box contents was picked by CEW, a.k.a. Cosmetics Executive Women, independent of Allure or Beautybox.  This is a beauty industry event that took place in NY... I believe in April or May with awards tables selling to industry insiders for, I think if I remember correctly $500 to $4,000.  

Allure covers the event on their website and further takes the results and builds a box.  They sell the boxes through Beautybar, their online sampling program... correct me if I'm wrong on any of the above... anyone.

These are the winners of CEW 2013.  The contents of this year's box, should Allure/Beautybar decide to do another Insider's Choice Box will be picked from the following list of winners:













 
I hope they sample Dot (love), but I bet they'll feature Closer by Haile Berry, judging from last year's trend, all products in box were mostly drug-store channels.  I'd go further to guess that any brands which have been sent out by Sample Society or is high end such as Dior or Lancome will not be featured in the box.

  *Anyone want to make a short list of items from the above for speculating fun? *





 




 




 




 





 
We are about 6 weeks from it's release. Feel free to check back and update with any further details you might find!!

*Disclaimer, this is just my best SWAG on how things will shake out, a.k.a. Stupid Wild Ass Guess.


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (May 22, 2013)

I must have totally missed this box last year.  Do you know how much it will probably cost?


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I must have totally missed this box last year.  Do you know how much it will probably cost?


 Last year it was $25.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 22, 2013)

I LOVED last years box...I got it when it was buy one get one free and it me very happy. I'm guessing we'll see things lik the maybelline and neutrogena in it.


----------



## JHP07 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyLoverIT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## latinafeminista (May 22, 2013)

Subscribing for updates


----------



## OiiO (May 22, 2013)

Update me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP (May 22, 2013)

I also did the buy one/ get one for last year's CEW box and loved it (er, them lol)!! I really hope they do it again this year!


----------



## lioness90 (May 22, 2013)

I'm interested in this box.. Do I have to have a beautybar membership to get the box? Edit: I meant Sample Society membership since it's a part of beautybar/allure.


----------



## AshJs3 (May 22, 2013)

Oooh, want!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 22, 2013)

I'm surprised you can buy this on BeautyBar since they don't carry any drugstore brands.

But count me in!

Thank you for posting.


----------



## Ineri218 (May 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lioness90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm interested in this box.. Do I have to have a beautybar membership to get the box?
> 
> Edit: I meant Sample Society membership since it's a part of beautybar/allure.


No


----------



## angiepang1e (May 23, 2013)

There are SO many great items on this list and so many things I'd love to try!  I'd love if SPICEBOMB was included, for reals.


----------



## bluemustang (May 23, 2013)

Loved last year's, can't wait for this year!


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *angiepang1e* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There are SO many great items on this list and so many things I'd love to try!  I'd love if SPICEBOMB was included, for reals.







 




 
That would be great!  Personally I want Dot!!!


----------



## jenniferrose (May 23, 2013)

Sub


----------



## StefanieH30 (May 23, 2013)

Updates


----------



## PaulaG (May 23, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## Olga Ok (May 23, 2013)

I contacted Beautybar a few weeks ago asking if they going to make another CEW box. They told me 'no'.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I contacted Beautybar a few weeks ago asking if they going to make another CEW box. They told me 'no'.







 




 
Bummer!  Thank you Olga!  Sorry folks!

If anyone becomes aware that they might have changed their strategy, please post!


----------



## viper4901 (May 23, 2013)

That sucks sounds good...


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 23, 2013)

I think Allure is thinking about making the beauty boxes a more regular things, so maybe thats why they won't be doing this box this year.


----------



## FormosaHoney (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Allure is thinking about making the beauty boxes a more regular things, so maybe thats why they won't be doing this box this year.


 Yeah, that makes sense.  I read on another MUT thread on the surveys out for the Summer Beauty Box, and all the questions were very 'seeking' in deciding information to set-up a sub program.


----------



## gypsiemagic (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, that makes sense.  I read on another MUT thread on the surveys out for the Summer Beauty Box, and all the questions were very 'seeking' in deciding information to set-up a sub program.
> ...


----------



## Beautyboxgal (May 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I contacted Beautybar a few weeks ago asking if they going to make another CEW box. They told me 'no'.


Maybe the customer service rep didn't know whether or not they were going to do a CEW box.  I am occasionally told something by a customer service rep which turns out to be not the case.  So, I am waiting for more info.  Don't want to give up hope!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## evildrporkchop (May 30, 2013)

Birchbox will be partnering with CEW this year to produce two limited edition boxes showcasing the winners. One will be for higher end brands while the other will be dedicated to drugstore products. The boxes will be available next month.

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/47797654460/cew-beauty-insiders-choice-awards-finalists-and-a


----------



## Olga Ok (May 30, 2013)

Yay! So it"s Birchbox this year


----------



## AmandaMaven (May 30, 2013)

Ohhh...this sounds like fun! I can't wait to hear more updates!


----------



## lovepink (May 30, 2013)

Whoo hoo that means if we buy it from the Birchbox shop we can get points right????!!!!!


----------



## Jeaniney (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whoo hoo that means if we buy it from the Birchbox shop we can get points right????!!!!!


 That's what I'm thinking too!  Getting BB points makes it a little easier to spend that $$.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder what the price points will be on these. HMMM....


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Whoo hoo that means if we buy it from the Birchbox shop we can get points right????!!!!!


 Perfect.  Love the points!


----------



## LisaLeah (May 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox will be partnering with CEW this year to produce two limited edition boxes showcasing the winners. One will be for higher end brands while the other will be dedicated to drugstore products. The boxes will be available next month.
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/47797654460/cew-beauty-insiders-choice-awards-finalists-and-a


Awesome news!!!!!!!


----------



## AshJs3 (May 30, 2013)

Wow! I stopped following this thread when it was announced they weren't going to be doing a box and now I'm so glad I decided to check in! This is awesome! Now I'm just wondering how I'm going to talk myself out of buying BOTH boxes!


----------



## Holly120 (May 30, 2013)

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/51078347143/check-out-the-winners-of-2013s-cew-beauty-insiders Here's a little update.


----------



## Dayo Steph (May 31, 2013)

updates


----------



## Xiang (May 31, 2013)

Looks like an awesome deal. Can't wait!


----------



## vugrl (May 31, 2013)

Subbing


----------



## rubyjuls (Jun 1, 2013)

Really looking forward to both of these boxes!


----------



## smiletorismile (Jun 1, 2013)

These sound fun! Can't wait!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow! I stopped following this thread when it was announced they weren't going to be doing a box and now I'm so glad I decided to check in! This is awesome! Now I'm just wondering how I'm going to talk myself out of buying BOTH boxes!


 Get them both!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 2, 2013)

Aaaahhh... I might try for one of these!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 2, 2013)

Are they up on the BB website?  Or are you just recommending when they come out to get both???



> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Get them both!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are they up on the BB website?  Or are you just recommending when they come out to get both???


 Oh they are not there yet, just my recommended course of action.





This is a complete tangent... I'm putting together beauty care packages to send to Afghanistan.  Boyfriend's buddy (mine now too) is over there, he's heading up a team that analyzes IEDs (improvised explosive devices) so others can safely disarm them.  They are buried all over the place... where civilian kids play.  I've request to put together 6 kits for the gals in and around camp.    Pampering beauty products are hard to get in Afghanistan.  

Do you think that lip balms will melt and just ooze out of the tubes?  I've been stock piling those but then realized that with the heat they might just all arrive a as a gob, anyone know if lip balms can survive a journey out there?  

I've got 3 or 4 lip gloss from the subs that I haven't used yet so I can send those out instead along with half a dozen deluxe mascaras and a bunch of foils.  Actually I think the lip gloss would be much more fun!


----------



## lovepink (Jun 2, 2013)

Whew!  I was worried I had missed em!  I have been wanting to try the Klorane makeup remover but saw it is marked as an Allure favorite on the BB site so I am holding off on ordering it, even though it is free shipping.  I am waiting for a coupon code and to get my points to 100.  Only 25 sad little points to go!

Hmm I think they would be ok.  Maybe a little squishy but the tube and some of the ingredients seems like it would keep em together.  I am not an expert, nor have I ever done this before so take it with a grain of salt!  Btw awesome idea! I have been thinking of putting together a little care box to send to Oklahoma that was affected by the tornado.  Emilynoel83 of youtube had a post on her blog about where to send unused beauty goodies.  They said as long as it is unused they will take it!  She made some good points about it on her blog and I was inspired to contribute since I have a ton of samples!



> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh they are not there yet, just my recommended course of action.
> 
> ...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Whew!  I was worried I had missed em!  I have been wanting to try the Klorane makeup remover but saw it is marked as an Allure favorite on the BB site so I am holding off on ordering it, even though it is free shipping.  I am waiting for a coupon code and to get my points to 100.  Only 25 sad little points to go!
> 
> Hmm I think they would be ok.  Maybe a little squishy but the tube and some of the ingredients seems like it would keep em together.  I am not an expert, nor have I ever done this before so take it with a grain of salt!  Btw awesome idea! I have been thinking of putting together a little care box to send to Oklahoma that was affected by the tornado.  Emilynoel83 of youtube had a post on her blog about where to send unused beauty goodies.  They said as long as it is unused they will take it!  She made some good points about it on her blog and I was inspired to contribute since I have a ton of samples!


 Thanks for your input, it makes sense.  I mean folks leave there lip balms in the car during the summer all the time so I think the manufacturers probably take this into consideration.

I think it's a great idea to put together care packages for Oklahoma!  There are some orphans from my trade list that are just too 'yesterday' for the cutting edge beauty denizens of this MUT... but will be loved by others, yes I am talking about the black eye-liners and red lip products.  The folks there will appreciate a sliver of luxury while trying to put things back together again.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jun 2, 2013)

> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/51078347143/check-out-the-winners-of-2013s-cew-beauty-insiders Here's a little update.


 OoooOo so they will include finalists and award winners, lots of good stuff to choose from. Says they'll come out in June so it could be any day now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalisay (Jun 2, 2013)

> Oh they are not there yet, just my recommended course of action.
> 
> 
> 
> This is a complete tangent... I'm putting together beauty care packages to send toÂ Afghanistan. Â Boyfriend's buddy (mine now too) is over there, he's heading up a team that analyzes IEDs (improvised explosive devices) so others can safely disarm them. Â They are buried all over the place... where civilian kids play. Â I've request to put together 6 kits for the gals in and around camp. Â  Â Pampering beauty products are hard to get in Afghanistan. Â  Do you think that lip balms will melt and just ooze out of the tubes? Â I've been stock piling those but then realized that with the heat they might just all arrive a as a gob, anyone know if lip balms can survive a journey out there? Â  I've got 3 or 4 lip gloss from the subs that I haven't used yet so I can send those out instead along with half a dozen deluxe mascaras and a bunch of foils. Â Actually I think the lip gloss would be much more fun! Â


 Personal experience, yes, lip balms will melt. Especially during this time of year. I had a Lush Lip Service sent to me once and that melted. As did the the carmex lip balm stick... It was awful... If you do send it, tape the lids and put the balms in a ziplock bag.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 3, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Personal experience, yes, lip balms will melt. Especially during this time of year. I had a Lush Lip Service sent to me once and that melted. As did the the carmex lip balm stick... It was awful... If you do send it, tape the lids and put the balms in a ziplock bag.


 Thank you Dalisay!


----------



## numbersmom (Jun 3, 2013)

Is this like the allure box in a sense that you get almost six time the value of the box? Or is it on a smaller scale?


----------



## Starlet (Jun 4, 2013)

> Is this like the allure box in a sense that you get almost six time the value of the box? Or is it on a smaller scale?


 I got the one last year and while technically it was not quite as large a scale as the Allure box it was still really nice. I enjoyed most of the products and beautybar.com even did a buy one get one free (though I doubt birchbox would do a promotion like that). I am curious to see how it plays out this year with there being 2 different boxes.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jun 4, 2013)

subbing


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Personal experience, yes, lip balms will melt. Especially during this time of year. I had a Lush Lip Service sent to me once and that melted. As did the the carmex lip balm stick... It was awful... If you do send it, tape the lids and put the balms in a ziplock bag.


 Hey ya'll, I've been spinning my wheels on what lip product to send to Afghanistan for the gals there and then I saw this!!  What do you think?  They are on sale too!  Lipstick doesn't even stand a chance of making it there and lip balms probably won't either.



​ 




 




 


With the lip balms I've been reading the manufacturer's messaging and they all say things like, made with XYZ that will melt to human body temperature and Afghanistan regularly gets over 120.  But I think with this gloss it's sealed in 6 little compartments and there isn't a whole lot of air or product to expand in ratio to the plastic.  

Sorry to side-track but MUT ladies are the smartest!!  If you see any possible issues please let me know.  Boyfriend's already sent 3 large boxes of nuts, dry snacks, Gold Bond powder and and 8 ball... he's good for all kinds of advise but knows nothing of sending beauty products to the conflict areas.

Thanks!


----------



## numbersmom (Jun 4, 2013)

I saw these in line at the checkout counter last week in sephora, very cute, but didn't look at it for the purpose of withstanding 120 degrees. Sorry not more helpful but they are cute. Maybe if you call your local store they could give their opinion. Everyone is always so nice in stores I have been to.


----------



## Tatia (Jun 4, 2013)

FormosaHoney, Have you tried EOS lip balm? Those survive the heat of the car at least...


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *numbersmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I saw these in line at the checkout counter last week in sephora, very cute, but didn't look at it for the purpose of withstanding 120 degrees. Sorry not more helpful but they are cute. Maybe if you call your local store they could give their opinion. Everyone is always so nice in stores I have been to.


 Thanks NM!  I will ask my local Sephora!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 5, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tatia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> FormosaHoney,
> 
> Have you tried EOS lip balm? Those survive the heat of the car at least...







 




 
That is a really good idea, I'm going to chuck the bag o lip balm in my black VW Beetle in the NY 90 heat, it's bound to get pretty close to 120 in an enclosed black car at 1:30 PM!!  Yes, I'll check out the EOS too!


----------



## mom2aqt (Jun 5, 2013)

Can't wait for these boxes to be available!!


----------



## numbersmom (Jun 13, 2013)

Anymore info on these?


----------



## skylola123 (Jun 14, 2013)

I am beyond excited to see what these boxes will look like! These are coming out next month?


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jun 14, 2013)

Subbing--- totally going to spend my money on these boxes (MAYBE both) this looks like so much fun!


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 14, 2013)

Heads up, those EOS balms CAN melt.  I had one in my car that ended up having the lip balm in the wrong side of the container.  It didn't explode all over like some other's I've had though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 14, 2013)

I am all over this! I want a box (or two) !!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 14, 2013)

Updates, not that I need more stuff but I  sure love getting mail!!!


----------



## Goodie (Jun 14, 2013)

These boxes sound great! 






As someone who received the Allure Beauty Box and looooved it, I'm definitely interested in these boxes!  I need more make up and hair care like I need a hole in the head but whatever.  I subscribed to this thread for updates.  Hopefully these boxes won't sell out as quickly as the Allure Beauty Boxes did.


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 14, 2013)

i want.

subbing for updates. lol


----------



## iPretty949 (Jun 14, 2013)

I hope they release it soon! I dont wanna miss it especially we are moving.


----------



## viper4901 (Jun 14, 2013)

Updates


----------



## martianeskimo (Jun 14, 2013)

I hope my new debit card gets to me soon (I shouldn't even need a new one but my bank created a major mess up they then tried to pin on me; suffice it to say it was nuts) because I'm very interested in getting BOTH boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (Jun 14, 2013)

I must have one of these. Or both.


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 14, 2013)

> I must have one of these. Or both.


 Love that!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 14, 2013)

> I must have one of these. Or both.


 Haha! This should be the main header for all Make Up Talk forums!


----------



## OiiO (Jun 14, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha! This should be the main header for all Make Up Talk forums!


 Or this!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 14, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## LindaD (Jun 14, 2013)

updates, please


----------



## klg534 (Jun 14, 2013)

Love those images. Sometimes i feel like everytime i read these threads i should just grab my wallet before i sit down.. im going to go looking for it at some point.... but its always SUCH a good deal. 



 I am excited about these limited edition birchboxes..I have 400 points to spend!


----------



## sbeam36 (Jun 14, 2013)

Updates please


----------



## MadamLeslie (Jun 15, 2013)

updates please


----------



## JC327 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lmao yes take it all!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jun 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *klg534* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love those images. Sometimes i feel like everytime i read these threads i should just grab my wallet before i sit down.. im going to go looking for it at some point.... but its always SUCH a good deal.
> 
> ...


 I have 400 points too! Yay! Lol but I really want one of these boxes, so I hope they come soon.  I bet I wont be able to use my 13 month code though


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Jun 15, 2013)

I only have 100 points. This will not stop me at all...


----------



## shanny21 (Jun 16, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## JC327 (Jun 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BlackMagicRose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I only have 100 points. This will not stop me at all...


 Lmao I like the way you think!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 16, 2013)

No sign of it...  This was to be released in June by BB, am going to call them tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## numbersmom (Jun 16, 2013)

> No sign of it... Â This was to be released in June by BB, am going to call them tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...
> http://www.zoominto.com/zoomapi/ZoomButt.gi Â
> I know, and its killing me. Let us know if they tell you anything!


----------



## Nikki Apostolou (Jun 17, 2013)

This sounds interesting.


----------



## meaganola (Jun 17, 2013)

At this point, I would settle for a spoiler so we would know it's really on the way!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jun 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Or this!


 Is this from Little Rascals?  It's beyond cute!

10:06 Onhold with Katie of BB, now to see if they are still on track with the release?





 




 




 




 




 




 
10:08  "We don't know when it's happening, but we are definetely going to do it, so just keep checking with

            our blog and website"

Not really the answer I wanted to hear, but in light of the recent GlossyBox-Shaw-Bondi debacle in the sampling sub world, it's probably good that BB is taking it's time to negotiate properly with each party before releaseing promises that it might not able to keep.


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 23, 2013)

I can't wait for this!


----------



## barbyechick (Jun 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is this from Little Rascals?  It's beyond cute!
> 
> ...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jun 26, 2013)

just read a tweet from @birchboxops that the cew boxes will be out "later this summer". so much for a june release.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jun 26, 2013)

Boo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess at least now I can use my 3 month code. Thanks for the update!


----------



## Holly120 (Jun 26, 2013)

I guess I *should* use this time to save points...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Canny Charlene (Jul 1, 2013)

updates


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 8, 2013)

I have never heard of this box but I am super excited to try it.


----------



## JessicaK (Jul 15, 2013)

updates


----------



## Sputinka (Jul 16, 2013)

I want these!!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 16, 2013)

Feels like we have been waiting forever for these boxes.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Feels like we have been waiting forever for these boxes.


I know! I wish they would just release them so I could call this month an epic fail and start over fresh for August (between the Hautelook bag, Allure box and this)!


----------



## lady41 (Jul 18, 2013)

posting for updates


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 18, 2013)

I just got an email from QVC about this. They are doing their CEW Beauty Awards show tomorrow from 9-11 PM est. Maybe they were waiting for this to release the boxes? Hopefully we'll see them soon!


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got an email from QVC about this. They are doing their CEW Beauty Awards show tomorrow from 9-11 PM est. Maybe they were waiting for this to release the boxes? Hopefully we'll see them soon!


 Nice! Thanks for the heads up...maybe they will sell the boxes on QVC first?


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *naturalactions* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice! Thanks for the heads up...maybe they will sell the boxes on QVC first?


 probably not, QVC has a deal with Test Tube, so if it isn't a test tube branded thing I am guessing they will just be selling the single products.


----------



## Jess Bailey (Jul 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got an email from QVC about this. They are doing their CEW Beauty Awards show tomorrow from 9-11 PM est. Maybe they were waiting for this to release the boxes? Hopefully we'll see them soon!


 Link to the products:  http://www.qvc.com/BeautyCEWAwards.content.html


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 23, 2013)

available tomorrow!

  BIRCHBOX
  Enter for a chance to win our latest surprise! Tomorrow morning we'll be launching something new in our shop (watch your inbox), but tonight you have the chance to win it! Read this blog post for a clue:http://birch.ly/19gvit4 Then 'like', share, and enter for a chance to win


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 23, 2013)

Yayyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 23, 2013)

Finally!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 23, 2013)

Why does Birchbox want to take all my money this week?  I am happy that my last BB order got me to over 100 points so I can get a least $10 off a box!  I wonder how quickly these will sell out?  I tend to try and not use my work computer for non work related things.  Maybe I can use my phone.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 23, 2013)

so excited!!!!! Need to make sure me reviews are done tonight so I have the points there goes my no buy month....


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 23, 2013)

Frick, how early am I going to have to wake up to order this. Please be less than 50 dollars each. Now I said this they will be like 79.99 pshhhh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Jul 23, 2013)

I just ordered the Allure box, but, hey, I have over 700 points! I might not have to spend real money on this!


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 23, 2013)

I am so happy I did not submit my order earlier. Can't wait.


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jul 23, 2013)

Super excited...and the wait begins...


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 23, 2013)

the blog says one box will be prestige products and one will be regular so Im gussing one will be like $20 or $30 and one will be over $50


----------



## numbersmom (Jul 23, 2013)

> the blog says one box will be prestige products and one will be regular so Im gussing one will be like $20 or $30 and one will be over $50


 How will buying them work, any guesses? I've never purchased from birchbox. Will the blog have the link to order maybe?


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> the blog says one box will be prestige products and one will be regular so Im gussing one will be like $20 or $30 and one will be over $50


  OMG, I want both but should really only get one.  I passed on the Allure box because I knew this was coming up.  I'll probably get the prestige box and skip the other. Can't wait to see what will be in them!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 23, 2013)

Of COURSE! I just spent all 400 of my points on Sunday.


----------



## Starlet (Jul 23, 2013)

> How will buying them work, any guesses? I've never purchased from birchbox. Will the blog have the link to order maybe?


 Past Limited Edition Boxes have had a special spot in their shopping section. So I am assuming it will be the same.


----------



## beautynewbie (Jul 23, 2013)

> Of COURSE! I just spent all 400 of my points on Sunday. :idiot:


Same here! Boo!


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 23, 2013)

These subs need to time this stuff better if they want my money! I just spent $50 on the allure box and $20 on bondi. And I only have 110 points, ugh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 24, 2013)

Updates!


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2013)

> These subs need to time this stuff better if they want my money! I just spent $50 on the allure box and $20 on bondi. And I only have 110 points, ugh.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lordy, same here. Allure box, hautelook bag, new bondi sub, other random shopping and I used all my points a few weeks ago. If its REALLY good I guess I'll still have to get at least one of these too lol.


----------



## BridgetPS (Jul 24, 2013)

When in the heck are these going to be for sale ???


----------



## gemstone (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When in the heck are these going to be for sale ???


 today!


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When in the heck are these going to be for sale ???


 
Today, at some point.


----------



## BridgetPS (Jul 24, 2013)

It took a lot for me not to buy the Allure box yesterday and I don't think I've got the willpower today lol


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 24, 2013)

> Lordy, same here. Allure box, hautelook bag, new bondi sub, other random shopping and I used all my points a few weeks ago. If its REALLY good I guess I'll still have to get at least one of these too lol.


 I had to keep talking myself out of getting that hautelook bag. It was tough though! Oh, I was talking to hubby about these boxes last night, thinking maybe he'd talk me out of it, but he's like "oh, you're gonna get both. Right?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He must want something if he's enabling! Haha


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MzKayleeJames* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had to keep talking myself out of getting that hautelook bag. It was tough though! Oh, I was talking to hubby about these boxes last night, thinking maybe he'd talk me out of it, but he's like "oh, you're gonna get both. Right?"
> 
> ...


Enabling husband, nice!  You did not miss much with the Hautelook bag. I got mine yesterday and most of it is disappointing.

I will be stalking Birchbox till this one goes on sale. I neeeeeed it.


----------



## BridgetPS (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh Lord what's bondi


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 24, 2013)

I need an app to alert me when this goes on sale! I have work to do, Birchbox!


----------



## beautynewbie (Jul 24, 2013)

> I need an app to alert me when this goes on sale! I have work to do, Birchbox!


I totally read that as there is an app to alert you and I was all over it! Then I reread it and was like darn!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 24, 2013)

> I totally read that as there is an app to alert you and I was all over it! Then I reread it and was like darn!


 Haha! I need to invent it. Also one that let's you know when the price drops on something! Ok now I'm debating buying the bag in Birchbox's promo picture. It's SO cute! It reminds me of Goyard without the $$$$$$! It's pretty summery though and summer is almost over. Hmm...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2013)

> Haha! I need to invent it. Also one that let's you know when the price drops on something! Ok now I'm debating buying the bag in Birchbox's promo picture. It's SO cute! It reminds me of Goyard without the $$$$$$! It's pretty summery though and summer is almost over. Hmm...


 YES!!! Honestly it's prettier than Goyard IMO. Do you know where the bag is from?


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 24, 2013)

It's the Joie Kennedi tote and it's available on Shopbop right now for $158!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2013)

> It's the Joie Kennedi tote and it's available on Shopbop right now for $158!


 RIP my wallet. I've been wanting a tote bag for school and that is perfect.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 24, 2013)

> RIP my wallet. I've been wanting a tote bag for school and that is perfect.


 Haha awww! There's another one on there that looks similar and comes in black but I can't get a good look at it on my phone. I can't tell if it's the same material.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I need an app to alert me when this goes on sale! I have work to do, Birchbox!


 haha, I'm thinking the same thing.  I'm trying to get my work done and keep coming back to Birchbox and refreshing.  This feels unhealthy.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2013)

> I had to keep talking myself out of getting that hautelook bag. It was tough though! Oh, I was talking to hubby about these boxes last night, thinking maybe he'd talk me out of it, but he's like "oh, you're gonna get both. Right?"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He must want something if he's enabling! Haha


 Nice! At least you already have a blessing from the hubby so you can purchase guilt free now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. If I end up buying one (or both!) I'll definitely be hiding them haha


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BridgetPS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh Lord what's bondi


lol A new nail polish sub.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136639/bondinyc-august-2013-1st-new-subscription-box


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 24, 2013)

Does anyone know if coupon codes (i.e. 6 month code) can be used on these special edition boxes?


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Does anyone know if coupon codes (i.e. 6 month code) can be used on these special edition boxes?


 Hopefully!  In the past you were able to use them.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 24, 2013)

I have sort of the same question as tnorth; does anyone know if I can use my welcome code for this? Its a loooooong 8 days 'til payday! REALLY hoping I can afford one!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have sort of the same question as tnorth; does anyone know if I can use my welcome code for this? Its a loooooong 8 days 'til payday! REALLY hoping I can afford one!


 When I ordered the Father's Day box, I was able to use a 20% off code, so I'm sure all codes will work for the CEW boxes.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 24, 2013)

WooooHoooo!!!!!! YAY!!! Thanks for answering!!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I ordered the Father's Day box, I was able to use a 20% off code, so I'm sure all codes will work for the CEW boxes.


 Is the seventeen 15% off code still available?


----------



## shy32 (Jul 24, 2013)

It's my 13th month with birchbox, I haven't got my code yet is it a unique code or the same for everyone?


----------



## gemstone (Jul 24, 2013)

> It's my 13th month with birchbox, I haven't got my code yet is it a unique code or the same for everyone?


 I didn't get my 13month code until the end of the month.


----------



## shy32 (Jul 24, 2013)

> I didn't get my 13month code until the end of the month.


 Oh! So close!


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is the seventeen 15% off code still available?


 It works for orders over $35.



> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's my 13th month with birchbox, I haven't got my code yet is it a unique code or the same for everyone?


 It's the same code for everyone. Your account just has to be activated to use it. Have you tried *bblove25*?


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Doesn't seem to be working anymore.
> ...


 The 15% off code still works in my cart, have you used it already?  I think you can only use it once


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 24, 2013)

When, oh when will these boxes be available for purchase?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The 15% off code still works in my cart, have you used it already?  I think you can only use it once


 I just edited my post. It wasn't working for me initially because my order total didn't exceed the $35 minimum.


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 24, 2013)

What's the 15% off code??


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The 15% off code still works in my cart, have you used it already?  I think you can only use it once


 What is the 15% off code?  I haven't used it yet, so hopefully it will work!  Or I could use the welcome code on my new gift sub, but I'd prefer to put the points on my main account.


----------



## shy32 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It works for orders over $35.
> ...


I just tried, it didn't work.

I pick up my paycheck at 1:00, I hope this goes on sale after that!




My bank account is officially drained (an ulta just opened in our town YAY!) nearest store like sephora or ulta is over a 200 miles away!


----------



## shy32 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jeaniney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What is the 15% off code?  I haven't used it yet, so hopefully it will work!  Or I could use the welcome code on my new gift sub, but I'd prefer to put the points on my main account.


ooh good idea! I forgot about that.I just got a new gift sub too!


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sparklegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What's the 15% off code??


7teen15


----------



## lsc1025 (Jul 24, 2013)

updates


----------



## IffB (Jul 24, 2013)

Compulsively updating Birchbox.com...


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Compulsively updating Birchbox.com...


Ive been checking my email...and their facebook page...every fifteen minutes.  I'm trying to convince myself that the boxes are going to suck and I don't need anything in them.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Compulsively updating Birchbox.com...


 Hahaha! Me too! I have their facebook and twitter pages up too...

I guess no one on MUT won the contest, since the winner was supposed to be notified at 8:00 am EST today...too bad...I always like to see someone here take home a prize.


----------



## Schmootc (Jul 24, 2013)

Updates!!


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 24, 2013)

Boo.  An email from them showed up and I about did a little happy dance...until I noticed the "Oh no.  You forgot something." subject...






I'm just mainly curious to see what will be in them.


----------



## IffB (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/cew-prestige


----------



## IffB (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/cew-mass

Not that exciting....


----------



## zorabell (Jul 24, 2013)

I really want to see what is going to be in these boxes I currently have my 16 month anniversary code(25% off) that I want to use!


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 24, 2013)

Whew! Just got home from running errands to have lunch! Interesting boxes. I was expecting more though!



These seem like something we'd get in a regular box. Oh well! Saves me some money!

Nice find IffB!


----------



## Beeyutifull (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow the boxes are not that expensive---but nothing in there that wow's me. SO SAD


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/cew-mass
> 
> Not that exciting....


 Hmmm, I have to admit I expected more items and a higher price point!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *IffB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/cew-mass
> 
> Not that exciting....


 where are the "prestige" boxes?


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where are the "prestige" boxes?


 http://www.birchbox.com/shop/cew-prestige


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *AshJs3* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI was expecting more though!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Agreed, I'm going to pass.  Nice try though Birchbox!


----------



## IffB (Jul 24, 2013)

Buying this instead, hoping it would be in the prestige box....have anyone tried it? 

http://www.glamglowmud.com/checkout/cart/


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 24, 2013)

Meh between the two boxes I already have 4 of the items. Not really worth it. Ill save my points for something else! I like the mass appeal box more than the prestige.


----------



## Ashitude (Jul 24, 2013)

Hmmm I think I will pass. I already have most of the prestige box from past boxes. Not interested in the other either. Oh well saved some moolah.


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh wow.  For some reason I was expecting to see full size items in a $40ish box.  Easy pass.  My bank account thanks you Birchbox.


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 24, 2013)

Do these sell out fast? And if so is it safe in my cart? I am trying to decide what I want to add in the shop to get free shipping.


----------



## Andi B (Jul 24, 2013)

This is what we've been waiting weeks for?  Boh-ring! 

Oh, well.  That gives my credit card a small break!


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 24, 2013)

huh...that was it?

ill probably pass, was going to be a gift but it's just an ideal sized bb box lol


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow, both of those boxes look so disappointing to me.  Talk about a let down after all that time waiting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well, at least I'll save some money!


----------



## cskeiser (Jul 24, 2013)

After the Allure box yesterday, I'm relieved that there is nothing in either of these boxes that I "have" to have.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 24, 2013)

Kind of sad that after all the hype, neither of these boxes appeal to me at all. The only "interesting" items to me (read: items I'd actually use) are the L'Oreal Infallible Eyeshadow and Revlon Lip Stain, but I can pop out to the Walgreens down the street from my house at any time to pick some up, with the added bonus of actually being able to choose colours that I actually like/will use lol. My wallet thanks you though, Birchbox.


----------



## Schmootc (Jul 24, 2013)

Agreed on the lack of wow factor. Oh well, means I have money for something else.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 24, 2013)

blehhhh pass, I'd much rather save my points.


----------



## ashleyanner (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> blehhhh pass, I'd much rather save my points.


 Ditto.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 24, 2013)

Hmmmm still tempted.... I have 200 points on one account.  I think i will pick them both up but agreed I was expecting more stuff and a MUCH higher price point for both boxes.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 24, 2013)

Exactly! I think BeautyBar did a much better job with the CEW box last year...these are just slightly better than what normal Birchboxes should be :/



> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow.  For some reason I was expecting to see full size items in a $40ish box.  Easy pass.  My bank account thanks you Birchbox.





> Originally Posted by *Andi B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what we've been waiting weeks for?  Boh-ring!
> 
> Oh, well.  That gives my credit card a small break!





> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> huh...that was it?
> 
> ill probably pass, was going to be a gift but it's just an ideal sized bb box lol


----------



## sparklegirl (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm also still tempted. I've been wanting to try a brow pencil so the prestige box looks good. Are they all sample size itms?


----------



## akicowi (Jul 24, 2013)

I caved and bought them. If you buy both it's 26 and with the 7teen15 code it works out to be $22.10 for both box which I justified as being ok.  Plus I really wanted to order the Oribe Dry Spray and get free shipping.  My logic is sooo wrong.


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 24, 2013)

It really isn't a bad deal at all! I'd probably get them, but I already have a couple of the items from other subs.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm a little disappointed that they're not more exciting, but I ordered both anyway because I just love receiving boxes.


----------



## zorabell (Jul 24, 2013)

I decided to grab both boxes and this is what my cart looked like after all the discounts:





In the prestige box I mainly wanted the cuticle oil and the brow pencil, for the mass appeal box I wanted everything but the spot fading treatment. Since I live overseas I don't have access to the normal drugstore makeup and I have been dying to try the Revlon Just Bitten product.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm leaning towards the mass appeal box because I am curious about that eyeshadow (I've been dragging my feet on actually buying it), I can always use more hand cream, and I always welcome lip balm. I think I had that particular shade of lip stain but lost it, and I want another one but won't buy it since I do have tons of similar colors, so it would be great if I can get one in a box like this.


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 24, 2013)

Boooo!  pass.  Birchbox must have had a hard time getting the CEW winners to give them products.


----------



## skylola123 (Jul 24, 2013)

I was seriously expecting the prestige box to be at least $50. But it would have amazing products. Idk, I think it's better this way I can easily pass. Who sold last years CEW boxes?


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was seriously expecting the prestige box to be at least $50. But it would have amazing products. Idk, I think it's better this way I can easily pass.
> 
> Who sold last years CEW boxes?


 Beautybar.com. It had a lot more items, many of them full-size.

http://www.beautybar.com/p/cew-insiders-choice-beauty-box-564562


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 24, 2013)

This made me very happy tons of discounts!!!!!!!


----------



## OiiO (Jul 24, 2013)

I expected more from this box, or at least more full-sized products.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was seriously expecting the prestige box to be at least $50. But it would have amazing products. Idk, I think it's better this way I can easily pass.
> ...


----------



## Antidentite (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Beautybar.com. It had a lot more items, many of them full-size.
> ...


 

And I'm pretty sure they were BOGO.  I think they were supposed to be B2G1 but in the cart they came up BOGO.


----------



## msbelle (Jul 24, 2013)

Where are these going on sale? On BB website?


----------



## zombielovrr (Jul 24, 2013)

I ordered both of them anyway. My mother and I usually split these types of boxes. The stuff she likes, I usually don't. But I do agree they could've been better. Especially looking at what won. I knew they wouldn't have Dior lipsticks and stuff but they could at least teased a sample lipstick by them maybe and hiked the price point up another $5 or a clinique sample or even an Ojon sample. I feel they could've done a much better job with these boxes.


----------



## akicowi (Jul 24, 2013)

I grabbed the Tibi bag as well. Very nice GWP.



> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MzKayleeJames (Jul 24, 2013)

Well poo! Kinda disappointed we wait for that?! Not bad but not wowing me either. I'm gonna skip em. I'll just put that $26 towards my fake hair purchase tonight. I've been dying to get me some foxylocks extensions! Anyone ever use them?


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 24, 2013)

I am disappointed in what is there.. But... I loved the It! Brow pencil when I got it in a testtube years ago (I actually used the entire thing which says a lot lol) and those are $24- which is why I didn't buy it again lol I got both both boxes which knocked off $4 plus had a 20% anniversary code so I figured I paid $8 for the normal (not exciting) box.. I don't have any infallible shadows and have wanted to try them so whatever shade will be fine.. The rest I will pass to my 13 year old. I feel that's worth the cost. I also got those super powerful bobby pins (work awesome but have to be sooooo careful to pull the end open to take it out or half my hair will be missing) to qualify for free shipping, two Brushes that are now $5 instead of $8 - forget teasing, these are amazing for brushing out my 5 year olds tangles in half a second and with no pain. I swear they are magical. I love them too! I also got the mystery pack and used $10 of points (I was 8 points away from another $10, boo! Lol) My grand total was $22. All which is less than one brow pencil that I love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm not even that into the bag but it was free with purchase and I was less then $5 away so I added the sharpener to get the bag. I find myself being able to justify more of the stuff I buy by saying oh what i don't want will go on my trade list or in a circle swap box...  I have been so enabled by you lovely ladies I love it!!!!



> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I grabbed the Tibi bag as well. Very nice GWP.
> 
> ...


----------



## AshJs3 (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so strangely drawn to that Tibi bag! I know it's just a makeup bag and I have 1000, but I really want it now! LOL I might have have to make a trade list specifically for that!


----------



## Dayo Steph (Jul 24, 2013)

Meh. I'm already subscribed to Julep and skip most of the time, already use the living proof style extender (which, if you haven't tried it, really does work pretty well), Ponds wipes works better than the La Fresh wipes and are cheaper, and I don't need another pencil or sunscreen.

I've received most of the stuff in the mass box already from birchbox or other subs. The only thing decent is the balm tint, and you can pick that up yourself @ Walgreens for $6.  Not impressed, Birchbox.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 24, 2013)

> Meh. I'm already subscribed to Julep and skip most of the time, already use the living proof style extender (which, if you haven't tried it, really does work pretty well), Ponds wipes works better than the La Fresh wipes and are cheaper, and I don't need another pencil or sunscreen. I've received most of the stuff in the mass box already from birchbox or other subs. The only thing decent is the balm tint, and you can pick that up yourself @ Walgreens for $6. Â Not impressed, Birchbox.


 I got the box, haven't tried Julep yet.. I love the style extender too. It's worth it for me with the codes/points but I agree the overall box isn't impressive. I really liked last years box!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 24, 2013)

When &amp; where on the site?


----------



## AngieN (Jul 24, 2013)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/cew-mass

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/cew-prestige


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 24, 2013)

u all are so bad for my wallet. I've been eyeing the Wei Mud Mask since i got a sample in my box but have been hesitant at $42. With the current deals, I got both CEW boxes, Wei mask, Tibi bag, and pick 2 for $58. I need to stay off MUT.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 24, 2013)

Is it bad that both boxes are so mediocre but still I bought both? I used up all my points and paid $6 so I do not feel bad purchasing them.


----------



## LisaLeah (Jul 24, 2013)

I ordered both boxes so fast I hardly looked at the contents of each one!

I used points so essentially they were free.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klg534 (Jul 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to grab both boxes and this is what my cart looked like after all the discounts:
> 
> ...


 how did you use so many codes?!


----------



## gemstone (Jul 24, 2013)

> how did you use so many codes?!Â


 Only 1 was a code! The others were discounts you got automatically- the discount on the 2 boxes, the free bag with a $68 purchase, and the pick 2.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 24, 2013)

> u all are so bad for my wallet. I've been eyeing the Wei Mud Mask since i got a sample in my box but have been hesitant at $42. With the current deals, I got both CEW boxes, Wei mask, Tibi bag, and pick 2 for $58. I need to stay off MUT.


 Eeee!! I just ordered the Wei Mud Mask! Is it really as awesome as everyone is saying?? I can't wait to try it!!


----------



## BeautyLoverIT (Jul 24, 2013)

I am debating getting them.  But, I am thinking no.  If they had been like how I was imagining it would have been impossible to say no, but this I can resist.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 24, 2013)

There are a lot of good products in these boxes, I just already own so many of them! (The hair primer, revlon just bitten, julep polish and oil, the simple roll on, the Nivea lip balm).


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 24, 2013)

I caved when I saw the price. Got both boxes &amp; a free chacha tint sample to make up for not getting any fun stuff in my BB (justification thy name is Bonnie). Feel kinda dumb for not getting free shipping but my $$ is soooo tight w/all the special boxes this month I just couldn't spend that little extra. It's my 1st month &amp; those 100 sign up points made this doable. YAY for getting both boxes!!! OUCH for getting broke!!! LOL


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 24, 2013)

I agree they aren't as exciting as I hoped, but I did get both. Mostly because I only had 2 days left to use my 16 month discount, and there were several things I really wanted - the living proof, the infallible, the balm stain, the nivea...with my points I only spent $4 on them so a pretty good deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Xiang (Jul 24, 2013)

Hmm not as exciting as I thought. I wonder if it would have been more exciting if the two boxes were combined and sold at last year's price. Wasn't it $25 last year?


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 24, 2013)

> Hmm not as exciting as I thought. I wonder if it would have been more exciting if the two boxes were combined and sold at last year's price. Wasn't it $25 last year?


 you can get both boxes for $26. You will get a 4 dollar discount when you add both boxes to your cart.


----------



## Xiang (Jul 24, 2013)

> you can get both boxes for $26. You will get a 4 dollar discount when you add both boxes to your cart.


 I know. I'm just thinking of the lack of wow factor in those boxes and if it would have been more exciting if the two boxes were promoted as just one.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Xiang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gypsiemagic (Jul 25, 2013)

the bobby pins were sold out lol! I think the stain bar will be fun though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I used the account that only had 100 points because I am saving the points on my second account (410 at the moment, for the 21st box code )

Didn't need them, but the mass appeal stuff looked fun, and the prestige was a good deal!


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 25, 2013)

I really liked the look of the Mass Appeal box. I got two; either I'll get different shades or my bestie will get little gifts. I used 100 points that I forgot I had (I'm not a current subscriber, but the points were still on my account and worked), so I got $10.00 off there. I used the code *bbshop *that I found online and it gave me free shipping. $14.00 for two boxes. I've really been wanting to try the Infallible eyeshadow and the Revlon stain. I love Burt's Bees. My brother and my husband like Nivea. The Prestige box was not for me. I'm interested in everything in the Mass Appeal box.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jul 25, 2013)

I could not resist. I got both. Along with some twistbands I needed, mystery sample pack, the free with purchase makeup bag, the Amika mini flat iron (used the code to get that free w/$75 purchase), ... I used my saved up points. I'm thrilled and looking forward to everything.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to grab both boxes and this is what my cart looked like after all the discounts:
> 
> ...


 That's the same reason I am thinking about getting them, since I am overseas too its hard to try out drugstore products. I am still trying to make up my mind though.


----------



## tnorth1852 (Jul 25, 2013)

I caved and got both. The mass appeal box is stuff that I use regularly (and my simple roller is almost out... and that's $10 on it's own!) and the prestige box got me with the eyebrow pencil and the living proof serum. what a sucker. so much for no buy. I got both boxes and a laundress bar (which i'm super pumped to try! 4 year old boys manage to create stains that would be impossible for any other human to create)! Used my 6 month code -- $25 total. Not all THAT bad, I suppose.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 25, 2013)

I think I might be the only one who is glad that it wasn't more of a big 'wow' box! There are very, very few full size products I get through since I started sampling. I'm living off samples for the most part and I love it; I've always had a bit of an attention deficit problem with it comes to products. If it cost more and had bigger sizes I would have skipped it.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 25, 2013)

> I think I might be the only one who is glad that it wasn't more of a big 'wow' box! There are very, very few full size products I get through since I started sampling. I'm living off samples for the most part and I love it; I've always had a bit of an attention deficit problem with it comes to products. If it cost more and had bigger sizes I would have skipped it.


 I kind of wish they had bigger boxes, but I'm glad they didn't for the same reasons you list. The mass appeal box has the sort of thing that I use like crazy at a good price, so I'll get that (and several packs of face wipes to hit the $35 minimum to get a pick-two), but I'll pass on the prestige box.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I kind of wish they had bigger boxes, but I'm glad they didn't for the same reasons you list. The mass appeal box has the sort of thing that I use like crazy at a good price, so I'll get that (and several packs of face wipes to hit the $35 minimum to get a pick-two), but I'll pass on the prestige box.


 I agree with this definitely. I think this is probably why I'm more attracted to the mass appeal box than the prestige. I guess I just kinda feel like the Prestige really fell flat on "prestige" since I've gotten Julep's nail polish and products (including the cuticle oil) like candy through their free box deals and mystery boxes.


----------



## barbyechick (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I might be the only one who is glad that it wasn't more of a big 'wow' box! There are very, very few full size products I get through since I started sampling. I'm living off samples for the most part and I love it; I've always had a bit of an attention deficit problem with it comes to products. If it cost more and had bigger sizes I would have skipped it.


 i actually like the sample sizes too (ex: allure box is full size and a great deal but i'll never get through it so I never consider it) 

i just didn't think they were very impressive, part of that may be that they're samples or products that I've already tried or that are nothing that stands out as an adored product. it's also probably having heard of last years box and seeing all the haute look bags, etc that i have too high expectations lol.

i didn't care much that I've tried a couple of the products already seeing as how I was eyeing these as gifts for others and even as that I passed


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 25, 2013)

Sigh, I caved and resubscribed to BirchBox in order to get the Tibi bag and +Two gifts....and well, then just tacked on both CEW boxes. So.... another year of BB, and then $21.80 for the CEW boxes and the gifts? At least it's better than if I had just automatically renewed I guess.... July just put my MakeOut2013  in the crapper :/

Item Sku Qty Subtotal *Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Choose*
I Coloniali Tibetan Shower Cream with Rhubarb &amp; theBalmÂ® cosmetics Mary-Lou Manizer Pick2 5827 1 $10.00
*Limited Edition: Mass Appeal - Birchbox for CEW*
CEW mass 1 $12.00
*Limited Edition: Prestige Headliners - Birchbox for CEW*
CEW Prestige 1 $18.00
*Women's Yearly Rebillable Subscription* *Shipping:*
August 10, 2013 BBW-Yearly 0 $110.00
*Gift with Purchase: Tibi Empire Pouch*
TIBIGIFT 1 $28.00
Subtotal $178.00
Shipping &amp; Handling $0.00
Discount (Free Sample Pack with Purchase, Free Tibi Makeup Bag with Purchase, CEW Prestige &amp; Mass Boxes Offer, 15% off for Seventeen Magazine, 7teen15, Free Shipping on Birchbox Memberships) -$46.20
*Grand Total*
*$131.80*


----------



## BagLady (Jul 25, 2013)

I bought the prestige box. I've heard good things about the Living Proof and I needed a new brow pencil plus I had saved points and needed a couple of hair items. It was only 13.50 w my 25% off code.




I was able to get the free plus 2 and the free tibi bag. Can't wait to get my order


----------



## Goodie (Jul 25, 2013)

While I wasn't blown away by these boxes, I still succumbed to them!  Yesterday I was positive I'd be skipping them.  Then after stalking reading this thread, I changed my mind. 





To me, it's a pretty good deal and I felt like rewarding myself for skipping the allure box and the hautelook one as well.  I think the products are pretty decent and whatever I don't use, I will save for gifts.  I wish I had more points saved up but I'm still happy with the order.  Especially excited to receive the Suki!!!!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 25, 2013)

getting birthday money made me cave so hard. i feel like i just robbed birchbox, i got so much stuff!! this right here is why i'm a birchbox member over some of the other sub companies.


----------



## Katinka31 (Jul 25, 2013)

I got a shipping notice already - that was fast! I got two of the Mass Appeal boxes - one for me, one for my tween. Then we can swap amongst ourselves. I threw in a lip balm and with 100 points and a 20% off coupon, it came to under $20.


----------



## Jeaniney (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This right here is why i'm a birchbox member over some of the other sub companies.


 I totally agree!  I like the boxes by themselves, but combined with the point system I am a very loyal customer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 25, 2013)

> u all are so bad for my wallet. I've been eyeing the Wei Mud Mask since i got a sample in my box but have been hesitant at $42. With the current deals, I got both CEW boxes, Wei mask, Tibi bag, and pick 2 for $58. I need to stay off MUT.


 MUT saves you money PER purchase so that you can make MORE purchases.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm kicking myself right now. I bought an annual sub but didn't tack on any promos - and I saw above someone was able to get the tibi pouch and a pick 2?? =( woe is me


----------



## rockhoundluna (Jul 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kira685* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kicking myself right now. I bought an annual sub but didn't tack on any promos - and I saw above someone was able to get the tibi pouch and a pick 2?? =( woe is me


Kira,

Call the Birchbox customer service and tell them you meant to add the Tibi pouch and a pick 2.   Neither oof those are promo codes so you can also add a promo code if you did not (I got the adorable little flat iron AMIKACUSTOM is the code I think)  I think they can help you apply the codes retroactively, their cs is wonderful.


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 25, 2013)

> I'm kicking myself right now. I bought an annual sub but didn't tack on any promos - and I saw above someone was able to get the tibi pouch and a pick 2?? =( woe is me


 I would try calling BBCS! I'm sure they'd add a Pick Two for you, and depending on the rep you get, maybe even the Tibi pouch, too! Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kira685 (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks ladies! I just tried calling but they're already closed =( 

I'm going to send an email, hopefully that will work too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

My boxes will be here tomorrow already! I'm excited.


----------



## iPretty949 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree they aren't as exciting as I hoped, but I did get both. Mostly because I only had 2 days left to use my 16 month discount, and there were several things I really wanted - the living proof, the infallible, the balm stain, the nivea...with my points I only spent $4 on them so a pretty good deal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How do you get those codes? I had been with them since December 2012 and never received any anniv code from them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How do you get those codes? I had been with them since December 2012 and never received any anniv code from them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I always just get emails.

But, the codes are universal, you just can't use them until they have been activated on your account. I know the 16 month one was "SWEET16" and I had 2 weeks to use it.

Maybe you could email them and let them know you never get your anniversary codes? I wonder if they go to your spam?


----------



## SenoritaJ (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm a bit confused about the CEW boxes. Are the items we'd be getting in them EXACTLY as in the picture? or will there be different variations?


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 26, 2013)

So I didn't like the boxes when they were first posted.  I expected deluxe sample size, which they are (or full size), but out of the laundry list of products available from the awards, I expected more IN the boxes, even if they were 20/25$ each.  And I didn't really like or want the products in them. 

I got curious about the Nivea lip balm though, and saw it at the store yesterday.  It was like half the price that the mass cew box is though, so I figured it was better to just buy the box!  Then I'll get some other stuff and more importantly, the points! 

I ended up ordering the blue Sumita eyeshadow pencil, a mystery pick 2 pack, and threw in the nipple lip balm stuff for free shipping.  Used the seventeen code, 100 points, and the mystery pack was free, so I only had to pay like 21$. 

Has anybody tried the blue Sumita eyeshadow pencil?  I got the green one in my last mystery pick 2 pack, and it scared me at first.  I would never buy a grass green eyeshadow, usually that family of colors makes me look like I have black eyes healing.  It is really sheer and pretty, and now one of my current favorites!  My husband even loves it and noticed it today (always a plus)!  So I thought I'd try the blue out hoping for the same luck as the green.  It doesn't even crease after the entire day, which really surprised me!  Now I'm just waiting for a shipping notice. 

These mystery packs are so fun for passing time, it is like the anticipation of the boxes, but without possibility of spoilers!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a bit confused about the CEW boxes. Are the items we'd be getting in them EXACTLY as in the picture? or will there be different variations?


 The actual items are exact, but there is a chance there might be color variation. I don't think we'll know that for sure until we start getting our boxes. Mine are due to arrive today (Friday) so I'll let everyone know what colors I get!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I didn't like the boxes when they were first posted.  I expected deluxe sample size, which they are (or full size), but out of the laundry list of products available from the awards, I expected more IN the boxes, even if they were 20/25$ each.  And I didn't really like or want the products in them.
> 
> I got curious about the Nivea lip balm though, and saw it at the store yesterday.  It was like half the price that the mass cew box is though, so I figured it was better to just buy the box!  Then I'll get some other stuff and more importantly, the points!


 The Nivea balm is one of the main reasons I wanted the box, ha! I haven't tried the olive oil &amp; lemon one yet, but Nivea is absolutely my favorite lip balm, EVER. I have multiples each of the smoothness, moisture, milk &amp; honey, and shimmer ones stashed all over the place. So I"m super excited for this one!


----------



## normajean2008 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Nivea balm is one of the main reasons I wanted the box, ha! I haven't tried the olive oil &amp; lemon one yet, but Nivea is absolutely my favorite lip balm, EVER. I have multiples each of the smoothness, moisture, milk &amp; honey, and shimmer ones stashed all over the place. So I"m super excited for this one!


 I have to wear some kind of balm every night at bed, or the a/c dries my lips up like the last drop of water in the dessert.  So I have like a million stashed all over my apartment/bags/bathroom.  I think I even found one stashed in a drawer in the kitchen the other day, lol. 

I don't normally buy Nivea, but that scent really intrigued me!  I am also weird (or so I've been told I'm weird for it), and like to smell things at night while I sleep, but I don't like spraying stuff all over my sheets.  I either wear unscented lip balm and perfume, or scented lip balm at night.  The scented balm works well, because I can smell it constantly without making my husband or cats endure it, lol.

I don't mind the Revlon lip pencil thing, I had two before, but I got bored of them.  Maybe I'll get a different color than I had and end up loving it.  I hope I get the eyeshadow in the teal color they show.  I just bought 4 the other week from Ulta on sale, hope I don't get a dupe. 

I actually think the mass box is WAY better than the fancier one.  I wasn't happy to see Julep in the box, much less two products from them (I'm already a Maven and have those products coming out my ears around here).  They should have put a better variety of brands in that box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to wear some kind of balm every night at bed, or the a/c dries my lips up like the last drop of water in the dessert.  So I have like a million stashed all over my apartment/bags/bathroom.  I think I even found one stashed in a drawer in the kitchen the other day, lol.
> 
> ...


 I totally agree - the mass appeal box is far better. I did get both, but I mostly only got the high end one for the Living Proof primer (I got it in a GB and loved it) and the sunscreen. I'll keep the Julep polish if I get a color that isn't similar to any I have, and the cuticle oil will just go in the traveling sample box that will soon be headed my way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am actually excited about everything in the mass box! I already mentioned my love for Nivea balms, I haven't tried the Infallible shadow yet, I only have one of the balm stains (in honey) so I'll be happy to get another, I LOVE hand creams, and I can always use a dark spot corrector.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The actual items are exact, but there is a chance there might be color variation. I don't think we'll know that for sure until we start getting our boxes. Mine are due to arrive today (Friday) so I'll let everyone know what colors I get!


They posted on facebook their are variations in colors of at least the julep polish, eye shadow and lipstain. I really want that teal eyeshadow!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

My boxes came today! Not going to post a spoiler since the contents are well known, but here are my color variations.









Just Bitten Balm Stain in Lovesick, a bright fuschia pink, and Infallible eyeshadow in Glistening Garnet, a red-based purple with a lilac sheen (which you can see in this picture)...this one is really cool, and while I was hoping for a green, this is beautiful and will get used.





The only variation here is the Julep polish - sadly, I got Sally, an antique ivory creme  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

It might be okay to go under some glitters, we'll see, but it is NOT my color.

Overall, I am thrilled with the mass appeal box! The sizes are great and I love the colors I got.

Had I known I was going to get this shade of polish, though, I would have passed on the prestige box.


----------



## Brittann (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm excited to get mine in the mail! I haven't heard of the CEW box before yesterday.


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 26, 2013)

When I see that color all I can think of is:

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I can always use a neutral since I am only allowed to wear them at the hospital, and I can get away with putting a pale flakie glitter or such on top, but no fun at all!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boxes came today! Not going to post a spoiler since the contents are well known, but here are my color variations.
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I see that color all I can think of is:
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I can always use a neutral since I am only allowed to wear them at the hospital, and I can get away with putting a pale flakie glitter or such on top, but no fun at all!


 LOL, agreed. This is definitely a nice shade for neutral lovers, but I personally just do not do neutrals, and if I DO, it's going to be a gray. I haven't decided yet if I'm going to use it under some glitters or just get rid of it. Hopefully other ladies get more exciting colors, OR those of you who like shades like this get this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Since I only paid $4 for both boxes, I can't complain, I suppose.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 26, 2013)

Awesome yousoldtheworld!!! Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 26, 2013)

> My boxes came today! Not going to post a spoiler since the contents are well known, but here are my color variations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very pretty. I would be happy with those colors in the Mass Appeal box. We should tell POP Beauty that's what fuchsia looks like.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 26, 2013)

I have that lip stain! I love it so much that I would be thrilled to get another because then I could have one living at work and another in my purse (which does not go to work) instead of one that keeps getting moved from one to the other!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

Here's Glistening Garnet shadow and the Lovestruck balm stain on the face. (No foundation, liner, or other shadows, I just wanted to see how the colors would look.)


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 26, 2013)

> Here's Glistening Garnet shadow and the Lovestruck balm stain on the face. (No foundation, liner, or other shadows, I just wanted to see how the colors would look.)


 Oh, man! You have GORGEOUS lips!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's Glistening Garnet shadow and the Lovestruck balm stain on the face. (No foundation, liner, or other shadows, I just wanted to see how the colors would look.)


 Beautiful!

That color reminds me a lot of the Tarte Lipsurgence I got from BB in the Teen Vogue box way back in the day. The name of the color escapes me since I don't have it with me, but it does seem like a very similar shade.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (Jul 26, 2013)

> Beautiful! That color reminds me a lot of the Tarte Lipsurgence I got from BB in the Teen Vogue box way back in the day. The name of the color escapes me since I don't have it with me, but it does seem like a very similar shade.





> Tarte Amused?


 They're very close. Lovesick on top, Amused on the bottom (please excuse the blurriness! Ninjaphotography at my desk time!):


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 26, 2013)

Y'all are good! I'm pretty sure it was amused. Thanks for the swatches meganola so I don't feel crazy ;]


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beautiful!
> 
> That color reminds me a lot of the Tarte Lipsurgence I got from BB in the Teen Vogue box way back in the day. The name of the color escapes me since I don't have it with me, but it does seem like a very similar shade.


 Thanks! That one (Amused) is the one I wanted! Instead, I got the matte bubble gum pink (Lucky)...which I do still love and wear, but I'm glad I finally got a shade like this for my brighter pink needs.

 


> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, man! You have GORGEOUS lips!


 Aw, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 26, 2013)

looks like these are the featured Julep colors





Quote: We're so excited that these fab polishes from Julep are featured in our new limited edition CEW boxâ€”and we're selling all 8 shades (plus their cuticle oil) in the Birchbox Shop!


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 26, 2013)

> looks like these are the featured Julep colors


 I will be okay with any of those. I can wear just about any shade.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> looks like these are the featured Julep colors


 Figures, I would have loved any of them except the one I got! lol


----------



## SenoritaJ (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Figures, I would have loved any of them except the one I got! lol


 Love the color of the eyeshadow you got! What brand is the eyebrow pencil if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the color of the eyeshadow you got! What brand is the eyebrow pencil if you don't mind me asking?


 I did like my shadow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

The eyebrow pencil is by IT Cosmetics.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm kinda disappointed the brow pencil isn't full size. I thought from the initial box picture that it was .. Still looking forward to getting it soon but just whining that its travel size.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm kinda disappointed the brow pencil isn't full size. I thought from the initial box picture that it was .. Still looking forward to getting it soon but just whining that its travel size.


 I agree, I was surprised that it was so small. Mostly because everything in the mass box was full sized except the Olay, and the Prestige box is just lackluster in comparison (only the Julep polish and oil are full sized...)

I mean, they could have at least thrown in a few more of the wipes (we got only 2)...the pencil is very small and the sunscreen is very small. I am happy with the Living Proof but I wish I had just bought a bottle of that and not gone for the prestige box. Because of my ugly ivory polish and the other small samples, that one just doesn't seem worth it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree, I was surprised that it was so small. Mostly because everything in the mass box was full sized except the Olay, and the Prestige box is just lackluster in comparison (only the Julep polish and oil are full sized...)
> ...


 I feel like if the prestige box wasn't so julep heavy i'd be more excited about it. I think because I have so many julep products as it is I felt kinda meh about it. I ordered it regardless because there were products in it I had never tried and don't own anything similar to.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 26, 2013)

> I feel like if the prestige box wasn't so julep heavy i'd be more excited about it. I think because I have so many julep products as it is I felt kinda meh about it. I ordered it regardless because there were products in it I had never tried and don't own anything similar to.


I'm lucky that I think I'm the only one left in beautybox land that hasn't tried Julep yet (cause what if I like it lol).. So I don't mind getting it. But it was surprising to see them since everyone else and their dog has Julep!


----------



## lovepink (Jul 26, 2013)

Add me to the club who has never tried Julep!  Nail polishes are not really my thing so I have never been tempted to try Julep.  I am happy that it is in this box and I get to try it as I would never pay $14 per bottled for it, like it is at Sephora.



> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm lucky that I think I'm the only one left in beautyfix land that hasn't tried Julep yet (cause what if I like it lol).. So I don't mind getting it. But it was surprising to see them since everyone else and their dog has Julep!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm lucky that I think I'm the only one left in beautyfix land that hasn't tried Julep yet (cause what if I like it lol).. So I don't mind getting it. But it was surprising to see them since everyone else and their dog has Julep!


 I was a serious julep addict for a while, ordering the mystery boxes every chance I could lol. Thankfully it's been about a year since I've really been julep heavy so I don't think any of the polishes will be repeats for me. But I still have a pretty much new cuticle oil because I always forget to use it. It's a fabulous product and smells amazing, nonetheless.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Add me to the club who has never tried Julep!  Nail polishes are not really my thing so I have never been tempted to try Julep.  I am happy that it is in this box and I get to try it as I would never pay $14 per bottled for it, like it is at Sephora.


 I've never tried Julep either...and I love nail polish so I don't mind that it's in the box. I just hope I don't get that ivory color! I'm a little disappointed to find out that the It brow pencil is not full size b/c it sure looked like it in the picture.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 26, 2013)

Fingers crossed for no ivory for both of us!  I want the hot pink because I lurve pink, but it is probably best to get pushed outside my comfort zone.

I am sorry you are disappointed about the brow pencil!  I need no assistance in the brow department so mine will be up for trade so it is not an issue for me.  Hope you get all the color combos etc you want!



> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never tried Julep either...and I love nail polish so I don't mind that it's in the box. I just hope I don't get that ivory color! I'm a little disappointed to find out that the It brow pencil is not full size b/c it sure looked like it in the picture.


----------



## OiiO (Jul 26, 2013)

Wow Michaela, this color looks fabulous on you and you have the prettiest shaped lips!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's Glistening Garnet shadow and the Lovestruck balm stain on the face. (No foundation, liner, or other shadows, I just wanted to see how the colors would look.)


----------



## SenoritaJ (Jul 26, 2013)

can anybody post a pic of the eyebrow pencil they got? or the color? thats the only thing motivating me to get the box lol!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow Michaela, this color looks fabulous on you and you have the prettiest shaped lips!


 Aw, thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can anybody post a pic of the eyebrow pencil they got? or the color? thats the only thing motivating me to get the box lol!


 I will work on that in just a few! Color might be hard to depict since it's dark in here but I'll do my best.


----------



## SenoritaJ (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I will work on that in just a few! Color might be hard to depict since it's dark in here but I'll do my best.


 thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! btw are the items in the boxes able to be reviewed for points like the regular birchboxes?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *SenoritaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! btw are the items in the boxes able to be reviewed for points like the regular birchboxes?


 No. YOu can review the boxes and the items but you can't review anything for points unless it comes in your monthly box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 26, 2013)

Here's the brow pencil. I do like that it has a spoolie on one end, and it is oval shaped. It is a pretty universal color, not too dark for me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 26, 2013)

the brow pencil looks like a great color. i have *nearly* black hair but not black enough for a true black to look natural on me.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the brow pencil looks like a great color. i have *nearly* black hair but not black enough for a true black to look natural on me.


 Agreed. I have the same color brows. I currently use a NYX grey/charcoal pencil that has a brush on the other end. I like it but the It pencil looks like a pencil that I was using before (spoolie end and all) that is no longer made. Don't you hate when that happens? I look forward to giving that pencil a try...


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 27, 2013)

HSN has hands down the best eyebrow pencil ever. It's by ybf &amp; is universal taupe. I thought the it can adjust to 48 shades by amount of pressure applied &amp; its ability to blend to your tone was *cough BS cough* untrue. But color me wrong because that sucker really is uh-MAZING!! They sold almost 12 million so I can't be the only one that considers it my hg. I was excited to try this brow pencil tho, am a little bummed its travel size. Maybe thats best tho since I can keep my ybf at home &amp; the other in my travel bag.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 27, 2013)

> Agreed. I have the same color brows. I currently use a NYX grey/charcoal pencil that has a brush on the other end. I like it but the It pencil looks like a pencil that I was using before (spoolie end and all) that is no longer made. Don't you hate when that happens? I look forward to giving that pencil a try...


 Was the d/c'd brow pencil by Models Prefer? The ybf one I use was first by Models Prefer but they jumped the qvc ship &amp; changed to hsn under the ybf name. It's the same product tho.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Was the d/c'd brow pencil by Models Prefer? The ybf one I use was first by Models Prefer but they jumped the qvc ship &amp; changed to hsn under the ybf name. It's the same product tho.


 Nope. It was quite a while ago &amp; I could only find it at CVS. Might have to check out the ybf if the It doesn't "wow" me. Thx for the tip!


----------



## Alicia Loves (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's Glistening Garnet shadow and the Lovestruck balm stain on the face. (No foundation, liner, or other shadows, I just wanted to see how the colors would look.)


 That color is so pretty! It looks great on you! So jealous your skin looks that good without foundation. If I don't wear some kind of a powder I look like a big grease ball.


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jul 27, 2013)

I got the eye color in an Emerald Green, in the container I was scared, but on it leaves a nice smokey eye and I got the lip stain in a peachy color (Charm)...I think I'm going to order two more just for the eye shadow!


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 27, 2013)

Jbird, if you decide to try it pm me. I bought so much ybf &amp; Korres they gave me an extra reward ( aka buy more stuff ) where I get specials &amp; extra promo codes. If I have any I'll transfer it to you.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *neblinosa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> u all are so bad for my wallet. I've been eyeing the Wei Mud Mask since i got a sample in my box but have been hesitant at $42. With the current deals, I got both CEW boxes, Wei mask, Tibi bag, and pick 2 for $58.
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I didn't like the boxes when they were first posted.  I expected deluxe sample size, which they are (or full size), but out of the laundry list of products available from the awards, I expected more IN the boxes, even if they were 20/25$ each.  And I didn't really like or want the products in them.
> 
> ...


 I got the blue in my BB a while back and I love it. I used it on my water line and it looks great.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boxes came today! Not going to post a spoiler since the contents are well known, but here are my color variations.
> 
> ...


 I love the color  you got for the Revlon &amp; eye shadow.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Jbird, if you decide to try it pm me. I bought so much ybf &amp; Korres they gave me an extra reward ( aka buy more stuff ) where I get specials &amp; extra promo codes. If I have any I'll transfer it to you.


 Arent you sweet! Thank you!


----------



## pvtfridays (Jul 27, 2013)

I'm a julep maven anyway and I got Jackie, one of my go to polishes! Not sure if I'll ever use the brow pencil, but that's ok. Anyone used the living proof before? Love the lip crayon in lovestruck. Gave away the emerald eyeshadow. Not a good color for me. I just love birchbox


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 27, 2013)

Awe jbird, thank you *big smile* I feel so welcomed here. I love how supportive and nice people are. It makes it very fun &amp; enjoyable to be nice back!!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Exactly! I think BeautyBar did a much better job with the CEW box last year...these are just slightly better than what normal Birchboxes should be :/

Agreed!  When I got the 3 Beauty Bar CEW boxes for $45 (they threw back $5 for system glitches) I felt like I was on the receiving end of a *beauty produts windfall!*  What BB's got is a good value by all means... yeah, but lacking in *shine*.



> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boooo!  pass.  Birchbox must have had a hard time getting the CEW winners to give them products.


 BB's loosing their negotiating prowess?  The only CEW winner in there is the Elizabeth Arden SPF 50+.   The other products were not CEW winner's, but they must have been entrants.  The winners are probably getting more savvy, realizing they don't need to part with 50,000 samples, since they are the winners.



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I might be the only one who is glad that it wasn't more of a big 'wow' box! There are very, very few full size products I get through since I started sampling. *I'm living off samples for the most part and I love it; I've always had a bit of an attention deficit problem with it comes to products.* If it cost more and had bigger sizes I would have skipped it.








 




 
That is soooo me 



, the idea of a 1.7 oz or 3.4 oz anything is just so very very foreign....  My favorites foods are tapas, dim-sum and sushie.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's Glistening Garnet shadow and the Lovestruck balm stain on the face. (No foundation, liner, or other shadows, I just wanted to see how the colors would look.)


 Wow lovestruck looks amazing on you.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 27, 2013)

Got my boxes today!  Can I just say I love they went back to the old shipping?  I get anything I order from them in 2 days!  And I live on the west coast!  Woot!





Got Julep in Rebecca





Got the L'oreal Infallible eyeshadow in Glistening Garnet which I already own  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the Revlon in Rendevous.





My Pick two.  I have the Beauty Protecter already and it is ok to me.  Nothing fantastic but is something i can use.


----------



## flynt (Jul 27, 2013)

Yay I just got my package from Birchbox!  I tried most of the products within 5 minutes of opening the box.  I got the Julep polish in Rebecca which is the periwinkle shade, the Balm Stain in Smitten, and the eye shadow on golden emerald which was what I wanted the most.  So I did pretty well on the color options.  The sunscreen is pretty tiny but the card says you only use a nickel size amont so I'm curious to see how many uses I get out of it.  But otherwise I'm very happy with the boxes and feel like they were worth the cost.  I can't wait to try the Living Proof.

I also chose the pick 2 pack with the Mary Lou Manizer and the I Coloniali body wash.  I kept hearing good things about the highlighter so I wanted to try it and the body wash is a good size at 100ml.  The scent seems a bit more masculine then I'm used to.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 27, 2013)

I ordered on Wednesday, but still have no shipping notification. Anyone else?


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 27, 2013)

I got my boxes today and I swear the lip stick gods HATE me I ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS get the orange lip color. I my mass appeal box got I got the lip stain in  #040 Rendezvous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also got the loreal in midnight blue I'm more of a pink eyeshadow girl I might see how dark this ends up looking.  I am happy About my prestige Box it had julep in Rebbecca a nice blue periwinkle color. 

My Pick 2 was a bit strange It had Kelly Van Gogh Hair color protecting and illuminating tonic and a small brown envelope that says "Mr. Natty Franks Beard Elixir" and in side is a small glass bottle of oil.  No instructions no ingredients nothing.


----------



## gibberish (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered on Wednesday, but still have no shipping notification. Anyone else?


 Same for me. I ordered Wednesday and haven't gotten any shipping information. Kinda unusual in my experience with Birchbox orders.


----------



## BagLady (Jul 27, 2013)

Came home form a short mini getaway to my Birchbox haul. I ordered the CEW Prestige. I received the Julep polish in Teri. 

I received the Shu Uemura essence Absolue and By Terry Hyaluronic Face Glow  as my samples in the mystery Pick 2.

I will definitely trade the polish but overall pretty happy.


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 27, 2013)

So I  looked up the Mr. Natty's Sample and They sent me this: http://www.mrnatty.com/shop/beard-elixir

Birch box inadvertently made me cry today.  My biggest self conscious this is the facial hair I have caused by my PCOS.  And now Birchbox sent me a beard elixir Guess it is finally time to give up and join the circus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Blah I'm just having a bad day But I kind of do want to let them know how sending a men's beard sample in a woman's pick too was just odd... wrong... I don't know...


----------



## LyndaV (Jul 27, 2013)

Oh Nikki, that almost made me cry I'm so sorry that happened to you! Why in the world would BB send men's products to ladies anyways? We wants girl stuff, the guys can get their own damn mystery samples for goodness sakes! It's rude of BB to just assume we want to receive a product for the "man" in our life. Just wanted ou to know that I thought that really sucks


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 27, 2013)

> Awe jbird, thank you *big smile* I feel so welcomed here. I love how supportive and nice people are. It makes it very fun &amp; enjoyable to be nice back!!!


 A little OT, but just wanted to share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I lost my favorite cousin to pancreatic cancer last fall...her name was Bonnie, but my entire family called her BonBon...every time I see one of your posts, it makes my heart smile because I see your name and think of her...so glad you joined our community !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A little OT, but just wanted to share
> 
> ...


 Oh, that just made my heart sank...  My cousine had both breasts removed from cancer last year and just this July, it was found in her pancreas, likely metastatic.  I understand that it has an unfavorably low survival rate, "...the 1- and 5-year relative survival rates are 25% and 6%, respectively."  

At present she's not very symptomatic.  I'm going to visit her next week and bring her a Jurlique kit with rose water spray, hand lotion and balm.  I'm not sure what to do, is that a good idea?  I'll take her grocery shopping... or is it best to just hang out relax and maybe go to a movie and dinner.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 27, 2013)

> So IÂ  looked up the Mr. Natty's Sample and They sent me this: http://www.mrnatty.com/shop/beard-elixir Birch box inadvertently made me cry today.Â  My biggest self conscious this is the facial hair I have caused by my PCOS.Â  And now Birchbox sent me a beard elixir Guess it is finally time to give up and join the circus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â Â  Blah I'm just having a bad day But I kind of do want to let them know how sending a men's beard sample in a woman's pick too was just odd... wrong... I don't know...


 I'm sorry that happened to you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would definitely let them know. I agree that it's just wrong to send Birchbox Man samples in a Pick 2 for women. And although unintentional, in this case it was insensitive.


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 27, 2013)

> Oh, that just made my heart sank... Â My cousine had both breasts removed from cancer last year and just this July, it was found in her pancreas, likely metastatic. Â I understand that it has an unfavorably low survival rate, "...the 1- and 5-year relativeÂ survival rates Â are 25% and 6%, respectively." Â  At present she's not very symptomatic. Â I'm going to visit her next week and bring her a Jurlique kit with rose water spray, hand lotion and balm. Â I'm not sure what to do, is that a good idea? Â I'll take her grocery shopping... or is it best to just hang out relax and maybe go to a movie and dinner.Â


 I think the Jurlique kit sounds like a lovely idea! As for the grocery store, I was leaving the store the other day when a car pulled up and someone called to me. It was my mom's friend, who is very very sick. She asked me to help her out of the car and into a scooter cart while her daughter parked the car. It was her first trip out in a couple of weeks, and she seemed happy to be able to get her own groceries. So it's something your cousin might appreciate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 27, 2013)

> Oh, that just made my heart sank... Â My cousine had both breasts removed from cancer last year and just this July, it was found in her pancreas, likely metastatic. Â I understand that it has an unfavorably low survival rate, "...the 1- and 5-year relativeÂ survival rates Â are 25% and 6%, respectively." Â  At present she's not very symptomatic. Â I'm going to visit her next week and bring her a Jurlique kit with rose water spray, hand lotion and balm. Â I'm not sure what to do, is that a good idea? Â I'll take her grocery shopping... or is it best to just hang out relax and maybe go to a movie and dinner.Â


 I'm so sorry, Formosa Honey, and your correct, Pancreatic cancer seems to be one of the more cruel varieties with nearly insurmountable odds... I'm sure she will appreciate any gesture that shows your thinking of her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My cousin had good days and bad days..sometimes she had so much energy we would have dance parties with music blaring full blast, and other days she could barely had the strength to get out of bed...it always nice to have something planned, but in the event she doesn't feel up to doing much, maybe just have a girls night/day in??


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh, that just made my heart sank...  My cousine had both breasts removed from cancer last year and just this July, it was found in her pancreas, likely metastatic.  I understand that it has an unfavorably low survival rate, "...the 1- and 5-year relative survival rates are 25% and 6%, respectively."
> ...


 I'll be thinking about you and your family FormosaHoney. My grandma just had surgery for malignant melanoma so I sympathize greatly.

I think any of the things you mentioned would be good. I personally love giving any women "beauty" products to make themselves feel pretty. I personally feel like it can do a lot for one's morale, which is why I've been looking into donating unused samples to a womens shelter lately. I think relaxing and dinner or a movie would be good too, anything to give her a break.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 27, 2013)

> I ordered on Wednesday, but still have no shipping notification. Anyone else?


 Same here.


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 27, 2013)

I got my boxes today. Got the eye shadow in golden emerald very pretty. Revlon lip stain in Rendezvous (very orange) not sure about whether I am keeping or give away. Of the Julep colors they were putting in the boxes I already had 2, so I thought pretty good odds. Well I got one of the two, Jackie, the good news is it is a great color. So I might just keep as a backup since Julep polishes are so small. I would have loved to have tried a different color. I haven't had Julep long, most of my polishes came from the warehouse sale, so I didn't have the cuticle oil. My mystery pick 2 was L'Oreal Mythic Oil 3ml and alessandro Hand!Spa, a nice hand cream 1 oz. I will use both. With 15% off and points, I only spent about $12. I look forward to trying the cuticle oil, hand cream, eye shadow,and hair treatment.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered on Wednesday, but still have no shipping notification. Anyone else?


 I ordered on Thursday and haven't gotten a shipping notification yet. I was wondering if the influx of orders delayed it a little bit or what.


----------



## LyndaV (Jul 27, 2013)

> Oh, that just made my heart sank... Â My cousine had both breasts removed from cancer last year and just this July, it was found in her pancreas, likely metastatic. Â I understand that it has an unfavorably low survival rate, "...the 1- and 5-year relativeÂ survival rates Â are 25% and 6%, respectively." Â  At present she's not very symptomatic. Â I'm going to visit her next week and bring her a Jurlique kit with rose water spray, hand lotion and balm. Â I'm not sure what to do, is that a good idea? Â I'll take her grocery shopping... or is it best to just hang out relax and maybe go to a movie and dinner.Â


 FormosaHoney, I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am to hear about your cousin and to let you know that when I've felt particularly ill with my cancer (although its a different type) the rose water spray (i have used both Melvita and Jurlique) is wonderful. It is soothing to spray on your face and else where on your body when you've been lying down and you just need something fresh. I used it on my bed sheets and pillows as well so I think that's a wonderful gift.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you for all your thoughtful comments and well wishes!   Do you all think that a food sub like* Love With Food* is a good idea?  

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think the Jurlique kit sounds like a lovely idea!

As for the grocery store, I was leaving the store the other day when a car pulled up and someone called to me. It was my mom's friend, who is very very sick. She asked me to help her out of the car and into a scooter cart while her daughter parked the car. It was her first trip out in a couple of weeks, and she seemed happy to be able to get her own groceries. So it's something your cousin might appreciate.






Thank you, I'm so glad you think so...  It seems like a good idea to me, but I just don't want to make any faux pas at all, since it is a delicate situation.  I'll include grocery shopping as part of our day if she's up for it or maybe take her list and go for her.  



> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so sorry, Formosa Honey, and your correct, Pancreatic cancer seems to be one of the more cruel varieties with nearly insurmountable odds... I'm sure she will appreciate any gesture that shows your thinking of her
> 
> ...


 I appreciate your insights, thank you!  That's good to know that the days may vary and I'll plan a day that could swing in either direction.  I could make a meal and we can do a Netflix in if she's not up for the run around.



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll be thinking about you and your family FormosaHoney. My grandma just had surgery for malignant melanoma so I sympathize greatly.
> 
> I think any of the things you mentioned would be good. I personally love giving any women "beauty" products to make themselves feel pretty. I personally feel like it can do a lot for one's morale, which is why I've been looking into donating unused samples to a womens shelter lately. I think relaxing and dinner or a movie would be good too, anything to give her a break.


 Thank you for your kind thoughts!  Pampering beauty products always seem to lift my spirits as well.  I'm certainly liking the idea of a movie as a break away.

I think it's a swell idea to donate to a women's shelter as well, it's really sweet of you to think of them!  While living in San Francisco, a school buddy and I would go and do bingo nights at a women's shelter for an hour or two and then each winner would get to pick out 2 to 3 items from our basket of goodies that they really want or need, win-win, happy-happy...  bingo nights got pretty popular, lol... 



> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FormosaHoney, I just wanted to tell you how sorry I am to hear about your cousin and to let you know that when I've felt particularly ill with my cancer (although its a different type) the rose water spray (i have used both Melvita and Jurlique) is wonderful. It is soothing to spray on your face and else where on your body when you've been lying down and you just need something fresh. I used it on my bed sheets and pillows as well so I think that's a wonderful gift.


 I hope that your progress is holding steady with the cancer Lynda.  I've had two teeny-tiny procedures myself for carcinoma cells but nothing serious at all and have been good for 3 years so far, with regular check-ups.

Thank you for sharing your personal experience with me, Lynda.  I feel good about this little pick-me-up for her and that it might bring a breath of needed freshness from time to time.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pvtfridays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm a julep maven anyway and I got Jackie, one of my go to polishes! Not sure if I'll ever use the brow pencil, but that's ok. Anyone used the living proof before? Love the lip crayon in lovestruck. Gave away the emerald eyeshadow. Not a good color for me. I just love birchbox


 I have, and I love it! It is light and really does seem to repel dirt and oil. And I love the lemony scent! It is the main reason I ordered the prestige box.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 27, 2013)

> Got my boxes today! Â Can I just say I love they went back to the old shipping? Â I get anything I order from them in 2 days! Â And I live on the west coast! Â Woot!
> 
> Got Julep in Rebecca
> 
> ...


 Those were my boxes only I had Smitten for the lip thing. I dont think i really want that shade though, i'd love to trade someone for the brow pencil, i love that! I loved that the polish is named Rebecca, that's my name! Lucky me! UNLUCKY ME: My mystery pack?? BeFine Lip exfoliant! Gah! It stinks. I got this product from somewhere - want to say BB foreeeever ago.. It didn't stink when I got it but I threw it away last fall because it did. I think they sent me an old product  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wonder if they will send me something new.. And they didn't send the bobbypins and no email with a separate shipment.. Both of those are disappointing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My other sample is Pangea Organics facial cream for normal to combo skin. Any thoughts on this?? Is it good?


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm getting ready to place an order, yipee!  Does anyone know off the top of thier head if BB allows for double-stackig of codes?


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting ready to place an order, yipee!  Does anyone know off the top of thier head if BB allows for double-stackig of codes?
> 
> ...


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 28, 2013)

Here is a picture of the Mr. Natty if anyone was wondering small poorly stamped envelope unmarked glass vile of smelly oil no ingredients no instructions nothing.


----------



## BonnieBBon (Jul 28, 2013)

> A little OT, but just wanted to share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I lost my favorite cousin to pancreatic cancer last fall...her name was Bonnie, but my entire family called her BonBon...every time I see one of your posts, it makes my heart smile because I see your name and think of her...so glad you joined our community !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I am so so sorry for your loss. A loss like that leaves such a hole in your world &amp; I wish with all my heart you didn't have to feel that. I was smiling like crazy when I read about you and your BonBon turning up the music and dancing. That was a great window into your relationship. Thank you for sharing that memory. My family &amp; oldest friends all call me BonBon too but I'm sure you figured that out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't think of a better welcome to this awesome community than your words. YOU made my heart smile that time!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is just ridiculous.  Have you contacted BB about sending a man's sample in a woman's Pick Two?  Mystery Pack or not, they still should send two WOMEN'S samples!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I  looked up the Mr. Natty's Sample and They sent me this: http://www.mrnatty.com/shop/beard-elixir
> 
> ...


 So sorry to hear that you should get in touch with them maybe they can send you another pick two or give you points or both.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's a crazy thing to send.  I'm sorry that they did that and it caused an unecessary 'ouchie'!  What if a gal just recently broke-up with boyfriend and the last thing they wanted was to see men's stuff in their pick-two?  

Thank you for posting this, I almost went with the mystery pick-two...

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They don't allow you to stack codes but if something come off with out a code that will stack. When i got my CEW boxes I got the 2 box discount, the pick 2 discount the tibi bag because I spent more then $68 and 15% off using 7teen15 code added up to about $50 off my total.
Thanks!!  You made a nice purchase, i read that a few pages back, congrats!!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BonnieBBon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Awe jbird, thank you *big smile* I feel so welcomed here. I love how supportive and nice people are. It makes it very fun &amp; enjoyable to be nice back!!!
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh, that just made my heart sank...  My cousine had both breasts removed from cancer last year and just this July, it was found in her pancreas, likely metastatic.  I understand that it has an unfavorably low survival rate, "...the 1- and 5-year relative survival rates
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Jul 28, 2013)

> That's a crazy thing to send. Â I'm sorry that they did that and it caused an unecessary 'ouchie'! Â What if a gal just recently broke-up with boyfriend and the last thing they wanted was to see men's stuff in their pick-two? Â  Thank you for posting this, I almost went with the mystery pick-two... Â
> 
> Thanks!! Â You made a nice purchase, i read that a few pages back, congrats!!
> 
> ...


 I am sure they just have boxes of stuff and pick them at random, and this just got in there by accident. But I'd also like to add that if any woman that gets dumped loses it because she happens to see anything at all man related, being heartbroken is the least of her worries.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would definitely say something. Sending unisex scents out is one thing, but this is just wtf worthy, which makes me want to believe it was just an honest mistake. I don't see how this could be spun to work for *any* woman.


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 28, 2013)

Michael and I wanted to share our box with you. &lt;3

I am allowed to post videos on regular posts right? Let me know if I am mistaken. Thanks


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 28, 2013)

Hmmmm I still haven't gotten a shipping email for the order I placed on Thursday, which is odd since birchbox usually gets shop orders out pretty quickly. It says shipped under each item but I have yet to find a tracking # anywhere.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 28, 2013)

Dang it...I just realized that I forgot to add the tibi bag to my $83 order on Friday. Sigh... It hasn't shipped yet, I wonder if they would add it for me.


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang it...I just realized that I forgot to add the tibi bag to my $83 order on Friday. Sigh... It hasn't shipped yet, I wonder if they would add it for me.


 Let us know if the end up adding it for you. I sometimes find I get different answers depending on who I talk to. So i hang up and try again. HEHE


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am sure they just have boxes of stuff and pick them at random, and this just got in there by accident.
> 
> But I'd also like to add that if any woman that gets dumped loses it because she happens to see anything at all man related, being heartbroken is the least of her worries.


 Respectfully I disagree, from a professional and personal experience perspective.   Sorry that this is going to be a little long with some appropriate background context so that things make sense and it also helps me to vent a ltitle about my frustrations.

Random or not, categorically speaking the 'pick two' is under the women's section, men's stuff is not a women's item.  The act of sending out a men's sample is sloppy at best.  There ought to be two boxes, one for men and one for women, because that's what the messaging communicates.  

On the second point, I'm not really sure what you are getting at.  Having worked for retail sales and consulted on marketing strategy for premium brands, from 'cosmetics and clothing' to 'jewelery and watches'...  In every promotional/sales event and marketing activity, the idea has always been to get behind the consumer's mind and figure out where they are at, keeping things 'on point' and to stay away from any non-relevant activity that 'might' cause a negative client experience through an inadvertent faux pas.  

The point isn't so much the sensitivity of the gal who got dumped or for example the guy who is a recovering AA... but that when a marketing or sales activity strays in degrees from it's stated objective, there could be unintended fall outs that is not so favorable and the industry usually explore all possible scenarios to shy away from such and learn from consumer feedback. 

On a personal level, speaking for myself I'm pretty strong and good most of the time but there will be times when I can crumple just like that.  I've come to understand that extreme sensitivities that don't make sense on the surface are usually a result of some type of trauma or cumulative stress.  I've received so much kindness from folks that has meant the world to me.  If for any reasons unbeknownst to me someone is at their break-down phase, I'd rather buy them a frozen yogurt or something and talk to them for a short spell, until I need to go... then to have them march alone in their path of sadness on that day.  Many have done that on the MUT and in real life... it's always been the random acts of kindness that bore me up when I most needed it.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hope all goes well and that you continue to feel better. I have two family members dealing with cancer at the moment luckily both in remission.







 




 
Thanks!  Welcome back!!  I'm good, I'm sure we've all got our little boo-boos here and there.  I'm glad that they are both in remission and I hope that they stay happy and healthy.  I love the colorful huddle-hug!!

I remember from one of your past posts on getting a Germen GB?  I think that's soooo cool, must be fun to have access to all the quality European branding.  In my limited experience I remember the EU to be tougher on acceptable ingredients and also the pricing is not as nutty as they are in the states.


----------



## gemstone (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Respectfully I disagree, from a professional and personal experience perspective.   Sorry that this is going to be a little long with some appropriate background context so that things make sense.
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you must have misunderstood my points.
> 
> ...


 I'm going to have to agree with you here. They probably keep their mens and womens stuff separate for the most part. But accidents DO happen considering the amount of stock they have going in and out regularly. I can't imagine how chaotic having all those samples is, considering the variety of mystery packs they've been sending out. That's why regardless of any issues we have going on, we can't take these gaffs personally.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you must have misunderstood my points.
> 
> ...


 Sure I agree that there is something bigger behind the scene, but seeing it is very different from signing up for something and getting something else.  I personally might not be upset by a beard gel but I think that if someone is upset for whatever reason, precisely because there might be a bigger reasons, it is a valid response and good reason to take extra care in delivering on what one says rather then straying.

Sorry to be a stickler and do I agree that the act of sending the beard gel could very well have been a mistake, but maybe not?  BB have been known to ship men's cologn's in their boxes.  I love BB and I would not destructively put someone down for a small operational error, but from a process management perspective, if it was intentional because BB wanted to introduce a man's product to a woman, it probably is not a good idea.

But we can't really know if it was a mistake or intentional because there's been a cross-section of one person that ordered the 'mystery', we might need say at least a dozen folks before we have an idea if a box of men's products were dumped inside the mystery bin with intentent.

No hard feelings though, I love and treasure honest feedback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...   I mean exchanges...


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 28, 2013)

I know it was some sort of mistake and it wasn't personal from bb at all. most of the time I would have just shrugged it off but yesterday I was having a particularly bad day. I suffer from anxiety and depression and it was just a rough day for me so I was really hoping my bb order would be a bright spot in my crappy day. then I open the box to find the beard oil and it was just too much for me. Also bb having PCOS it causes execs facial hair to grow I'm super conscious of it at all times I tweeze my chin 2 or 3 times a day I always keep tweezers and a mirror in my purse. then to top it off I got colors of things in my CEW mass box I hated. so I agree it is a total of everything going on in my day that added up to this just pushing me over the edge. as for a woman who just btoke up with some one being upset about male things I don't think it would be all things male related but things that would trigger memories. using the bread elixir as an example if he had a beard and she liked the way it felt or even if she didn't like it but had always tried to get him to take better care of his beard this might be her trigger.



> > I think you must have misunderstood my points. *All I was trying to say is that if you lose your shit because you saw a sample of a men's product, it's definitely a sign of bigger problems, considering that you can not leave your house or watch television or go to the store or go online or read the newspaper without encountering men/products marketing towards men. Â I really think you totally misunderstood my point because your response doesn't really make sense to me.* Also, my first point was merely stating that it was definitely a mistake. Â Yeah the pick twos are random, but someone in the warehouse could have accidently grabbed a product that had been placed in the wrong section. Â Since it wasn't clearly labeled, they probably just saw it with the women's stuff and put it in.Â
> 
> 
> Sure I agree that there is something bigger behind the scene, but seeing it is very different from signing up for something and getting something else. Â I personally might not be upset by a beard gel but I think that if someone is upset for whatever reason, precisely because there might be a bigger reasons, it is a valid response and good reason to take extra care in delivering on what one says rather then straying. Sorry to be a stickler and do I agree that the act of sending the beard gel could very well have been a mistake, but maybe not? Â BB have been known to ship men's cologn's in their boxes. Â I love BB and I would not destructively put someone down for a small operational error, but from a process management perspective, if it was intentional because BB wanted to introduce a man's product to a woman, it probably is not a good idea. But we can't really know if it was a mistake or intentional because there's been a cross-section of one person that ordered the 'mystery', we might need say at least a dozen folks before we have an idea if a box of men's products were dumped inside the mystery bin with intentent. No hard feelings though, I love and treasure honest feedback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... Â  I mean exchanges...
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 28, 2013)

> I am so so sorry for your loss. A loss like that leaves such a hole in your world &amp; I wish with all my heart you didn't have to feel that. I was smiling like crazy when I read about you and your BonBon turning up the music and dancing. That was a great window into your relationship. Thank you for sharing that memory. My family &amp; oldest friends all call me BonBon too but I'm sure you figured that out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't think of a better welcome to this awesome community than your words. YOU made my heart smile that time!


 Thank you for that...today of ALL days I really needed to hear it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 28, 2013)

> Sorry for your loss.


 Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gemstone (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know it was some sort of mistake and it wasn't personal from bb at all. most of the time I would have just shrugged it off but yesterday I was having a particularly bad day. I suffer from anxiety and depression and it was just a rough day for me so I was really hoping my bb order would be a bright spot in my crappy day. then I open the box to find the beard oil and it was just too much for me. Also bb having PCOS it causes execs facial hair to grow I'm super conscious of it at all times I tweeze my chin 2 or 3 times a day I always keep tweezers and a mirror in my purse. then to top it off I got colors of things in my CEW mass box I hated.
> 
> so I agree it is a total of everything going on in my day that added up to this just pushing me over the edge.
> ...


 I wasn't at all referring to your reasons for being upset, just the "what if" breakup scenario, which to me is a stretch for why someone should take it personally, because you can make that argument about almost any product ever.  I don't think anyone was criticizing your reaction at all, because even in your initial post you never blamed birchbox, you were just explaining why it was extra frustrating for you.  

Hopefully they will send you a new pack or credit you with points.  Birchbox messed up regardless of how any of us feel about the implications, I think everyone can agree with that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 28, 2013)

I *may* have figured out why the beard elixir made its way into the womens mystery sample packs.

I noticed there's a BB man sample pack right now that features Atelier Patchouli Cologne and Mr. Natty. I'm pretty sure the Atelier cologne was featured in womens boxes because a lovely member sent me her's that she didn't want. So maybe the Atelier Cologne was what meant to be sampled in the mystery packs and Mr. Natty got mixed in?

Idk i just saw that and thought it was really interesting that two mens products, one that's definitely been sampled to women and definitely women appropriate (i'm in love with it) and one that really isn't women appropriate (but sent out) were paired together.

Then again, I don't know the logistics behind the pick twos or the mystery pack so I really have no idea.


----------



## LyndaV (Jul 28, 2013)

We've ALL had days where one seemingly insignificant, tiny thing is the straw that broke the camels back. I think the thing that makes this a "hot topic" is that Birchbox has sent men's products in the women's boxes previously, which has offended for various reasons. I personally don't want men's products because its MY box...Hubby can get his own box if he wants one!! Just out of curiosity I would love to know if they ever put women's products in the men's boxes? How do you think that would go over? Yeah.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm sure there are some of us who want different shades of Balm Stains and Infallible eye shadows than we got. Here's a thread for trades from this box: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136928/birchbox-cew-insiders-choice-box-july-2013-swaps


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> We've ALL had days where one seemingly insignificant, tiny thing is the straw that broke the camels back.
> 
> I think the thing that makes this a "hot topic" is that Birchbox has sent men's products in the women's boxes previously, which has offended for various reasons. I personally don't want men's products because its MY box...Hubby can get his own box if he wants one!!
> ...


 Well they are featuring an apron in the August mens BB. While it's not blatantly a _womens_ product, I'd argue it's a unisex product, like the ones they put in the BB women boxes. And definitely a product that could be spun as being effeminate (which I welcome with open arms, and makes me want to sign my fiance up for it).


----------



## shy32 (Jul 28, 2013)

> I ordered on Wednesday, but still have no shipping notification. Anyone else?


 Me too! :'(


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 28, 2013)

> We've ALL had days where one seemingly insignificant, tiny thing is the straw that broke the camels back. I think the thing that makes this a "hot topic" is that Birchbox has sent men's products in the women's boxes previously, which has offended for various reasons. I personally don't want men's products because its MY box...Hubby can get his own box if he wants one!! Just out of curiosity I would love to know if they ever put women's products in the men's boxes? How do you think that would go over? Yeah.


 my boyfriend received concealer in his bb man box last month. he took it pretty well. he even tried it a few times. so, as for how it will go over, it depends on the man...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you must have misunderstood my points.
> 
> ...


 I know what you're saying, BUT, I will say that when BB added that man's cologne sample to the women's boxes a while back, I had just had a long term relationship come to a kind of rough end...and I'll admit that the little "for the man in your life" note and sample did feel a little like a slap in the face...no, it didn't upset me enough that I "lost it" or anything like that, but it was a minor "ouch" moment! Not so much the seeing a men's product (as obviously you see men and things for men constantly) but there was just something about getting it in my BB like that that made it feel a little bit like a dig. So I can also see what FormosaHoney is saying.


----------



## meaganola (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my boyfriend received concealer in his bb man box last month. he took it pretty well. he even tried it a few times. so, as for how it will go over, it depends on the man...


 Wasn't that the MYEGO concealer pen?  That's a men's cosmetics company.  They seem to be hoping that American men follow in the steps of Korean men and start buying foundation and concealer like whoa.  The difference here is that the concealer was a product *intended* for men.  It might not have gone over very well with the intended market, but that was not a women's product tossed in a men's box.


----------



## lovepink (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for posting this sleepykat!  Great idea!



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure there are some of us who want different shades of Balm Stains and Infallible eye shadows than we got. Here's a thread for trades from this box: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136928/birchbox-cew-insiders-choice-box-july-2013-swaps


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for posting this sleepykat!  Great idea!
> 
> ...


----------



## lovepink (Jul 28, 2013)

I agree!  So much easier to sort when you want an item a for another a jsut different color!  I hope the feedback they are getting on these is good!



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're welcome! I'm trying to boost awareness of zadidoll's beta test: https://www.makeuptalk.com/groups/show/37/subscription-box-swaps-talk-beta
> 
> I think it's nice for when you're looking for something very specific.


----------



## sleepykat (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree!  So much easier to sort when you want an item a for another a jsut different color!  I hope the feedback they are getting on these is good!
> 
> ...


----------



## evildrporkchop (Jul 28, 2013)

> Wasn't that the MYEGO concealer pen? Â That's a men's cosmetics company. Â They seem to be hoping that American men follow in the steps of Korean men and start buying foundation and concealer like whoa. Â The difference here is that the concealer was a product *intended* for men. Â It might not have gone over very well with the intended market, but that was not a women's product tossed in a men's box.


 men's cosmetics company or not, regardless of whom the product was marketed towards, it's still a product that's considered "feminine". it's makeup, which many men wouldn't consider wearing (and some even took offense based on fb and twitter comments) despite the intention and "manlier" packaging. look, this is an interesting discussion, and it's unfortunate that the missent item caused nikki unintended distress, but i'm sure it was a mistake that bb will apologize for and rectify. i honestly don't think it was anything deeper than that.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> men's cosmetics company or not, regardless of whom the product was marketed towards, it's still a product that's considered "feminine". it's makeup, which many men wouldn't consider wearing despite the intention.
> 
> look, this is an interesting discussion, and it's unfortunate that the missent item caused nikki unintended distress, but i'm sure it was a mistake that bb will apologize for and rectify. i honestly don't think it was anything deeper than that.


 Oh, I don't think anyone thinks BB intentionally sent anything intending to hurt a customer's feelings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's just discussion, and I simply posted that I felt a little "ouch" at getting the men's cologne post-breakup to sympathize a bit with the poster who got a beard elixir while being self conscious about facial hair. I think it's pretty clear that it was a mistake, that they either grabbed it accidentally or just grabbed a sample without paying attention to the fact that it's a men's sample, I just wanted Nikki to know that she's not alone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## gemstone (Jul 29, 2013)

> I know what you're saying, BUT, I will say that when BB added that man's cologne sample to the women's boxes a while back, I had just had a long term relationship come to a kind of rough end...and I'll admit that the little "for the man in your life" note and sample did feel a little like a slap in the face...no, it didn't upset me enough that I "lost it" or anything like that, but it was a minor "ouch" moment! Not so much the seeing a men's product (as obviously you see men and things for men constantly) but there was just something about getting it in my BB like that that made it feel a little bit like a dig. So I can also see what FormosaHoney is saying.


 That note they sent about "the man in your life" was pretty ridiculous, especially since selling a men's cologne as a unisex option for women is pretty common. People would still complain about getting a man's sample, but bb could have sold it better. (For the record- my favorite scent to wear is viktor &amp; Rolf's spice bomb, and I've met several other ladies through MuT who felt the same). Maybe they will do things differently now that they had that post where oscarprgirl talked about wearing old spice deodorant.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That note they sent about "the man in your life" was pretty ridiculous, especially since selling a men's cologne as a unisex option for women is pretty common. People would still complain about getting a man's sample, but bb could have sold it better. (For the record- my favorite scent to wear is viktor &amp; Rolf's spice bomb, and I've met several other ladies through MuT who felt the same). Maybe they will do things differently now that they had that post where oscarprgirl talked about wearing old spice deodorant.


 I'm actually all about trying some unisex scents, even though I am currently on a super girly kick...I like some men's fragrances as room sprays, and I used to love a few different unisex scents (I think I wore CKOne all the way through middle school and into high school). Yep, in that particular instance, it was a combination of that stupid note and the timing that kind of irked me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not an especially sensitive person to things like that, so if I got a note like that any other time I'd be like, "Oh, so like, the mailman?" lol....

I'd love to see more crossover and not such a strong divide between products strictly for men and for women. (I mean, obviously a beard oil is going to be for men, and certain things are only suitable for women, but you know what I mean). I hate that people feel like they are limited due to their gender. I always think of the ridiculous Dr. Pepper 10 commercials.."It's not for women"...you actually have to market it that way to make a man feel like he can drink a low calorie soda without looking feminine? Ahhhhh. (Forgive my rant...I'm sleepy).


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 29, 2013)

Definitely OT, but, like Nicki, I feel all of you wonderful ladies have become a big part of my life, and I could really use some support and encouragement right now...My boyfriend and I broke up last night, and, even though I know un my heart it's for the best, I am beyond devastated, and could *really* use all the positive thoughts and encouragement I can get...it would also help tremendously if I could somehow manage to stop crying for more than three minutes at a time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse (Jul 29, 2013)

oh sweetie *hugs* I'm sorry I know you will find someone better and more deserving of the wonderful woman that you are. chin up you are beautiful and amazing *hugs*.



> Definitely OT, but, like Nicki, I feel all of you wonderful ladies have become a big part of my life, and I could really use some support and encouragement right now...My boyfriend and I broke up last night, and, even though I know un my heart it's for the best, I am beyond devastated, and could *really* use all the positive thoughts and encouragement I can get...it would also help tremendously if I could somehow manage to stop crying for more than three minutes at a time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Definitely OT, but, like Nicki, I feel all of you wonderful ladies have become a big part of my life, and I could really use some support and encouragement right now...My boyfriend and I broke up last night, and, even though I know un my heart it's for the best, I am beyond devastated, and could *really* use all the positive thoughts and encouragement I can get...it would also help tremendously if I could somehow manage to stop crying for more than three minutes at a time


 Oh no!  I'm so sorry!  



 Please make sure that you're taking care of yourself... in fact, I think this calls for a spa day, whether you want to go out, or give yourself one (hey, it's a great excuse to use up a bunch of foil packets).  I hope everything works out for you!  And it's OK to cry!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 29, 2013)

> oh sweetie *hugs* I'm sorry I know you will find someone better and more deserving of the wonderful woman that you are. chin up you are beautiful and amazing *hugs*.


 Thank you so much, Nicki...I really appreciate your kind words


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 29, 2013)

> Oh no! Â I'm so sorry! Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â Please make sure that you're taking care of yourself... in fact, I think this calls for a spa day, whether you want to go out, or give yourself one (hey, it's a great excuse to use up a bunch of foil packets). Â I hope everything works out for you! Â And it's OK to cry!


 Thank you.. I actually work at a spa (I'm an esthetician), but I'm strongly considering treating myself today...or possibly placing a ridiculously high order on BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Glossygirl (Jul 29, 2013)

It's definitely okay to cry, just not forever. Allow yourself the time to grieve over the end of your relationship...with time, your heart will feel less broken and you will be able to see that the decision was for the best. And be good to yourself... This is the time to indulge and do whatever it takes to feel happy. If that means a big birchbox shopping spree, then go for it...you deserve it! There are lots of guys out there...you will find the right one, I'm sure of it!!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 29, 2013)

> It's definitely okay to cry, just not forever. Allow yourself the time to grieve over the end of your relationship...with time, your heart will feel less broken and you will be able to see that the decision was for the best. And be good to yourself... This is the time to indulge and do whatever it takes to feel happy. If that means a big birchbox shopping spree, then go for it...you deserve it! There are lots of guys out there...you will find the right one, I'm sure of it!!


 Thanks, Glossygirl...I really am trying


----------



## Meggpi (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gemstone* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That note they sent about "the man in your life" was pretty ridiculous, especially since selling a men's cologne as a unisex option for women is pretty common. People would still complain about getting a man's sample, but bb could have sold it better. (For the record- my favorite scent to wear is viktor &amp; Rolf's spice bomb, and I've met several other ladies through MuT who felt the same). Maybe they will do things differently now that they had that post where oscarprgirl talked about wearing old spice deodorant.


 SPICEBOMB &lt;3  My better half doesn't like it on me so I wear it when I go out without him.  

You are right about the marketing misstep, my mind was a bit tainted by the fact that they put something for me to give away in *my* box.  The John Varvatos actually has notes found in female perfume, they could have played that up.  When I ended up disliking the smell I ended up even more mad about a man's item.  I don't get mad when I don't like a regular sample!  Psychology is weird.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2013)

> I'd love to see more crossover and not such a strong divide between products strictly for men and for women. (I mean, obviously a beard oil is going to be for men, and certain things are only suitable for women, but you know what I mean). I hate that people feel like they are limited due to their gender. I always think of the ridiculous Dr. Pepper 10 commercials.."It's not for women"...you actually have to market it that way to make a man feel like he can drink a low calorie soda without looking feminine? Ahhhhh. (Forgive my rant...I'm sleepy).


 This is EXACTLY how I feel. And that's one reason I was impressed that BB Man sent out aprons for August.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BoxesWithBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let us know if the end up adding it for you. I sometimes find I get different answers depending on who I talk to. So i hang up and try again. HEHE


 So excited. I heard back from BB Cust Svc and they are sending me the Tibi bag that I forgot to add to my order. Yay!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Definitely OT, but, like Nicki, I feel all of you wonderful ladies have become a big part of my life, and I could reall.it would also help tremendously if I could somehow manage to stop crying for more than three minutes at a time


 That really bites, I am so sorry that you have to start the week with this.  Crying is healthy and good to get things out.  But if you get sick of that, do something that will captivate and spark your mind and refocus things for short spells, yoga, swimming or zumba?

Get that cookie, little cup of ice-cream or grab a couple of those airplane sized tiny bottles and take it to a movie with you (if you are over 18 that is).  

I'll be thinking of you today!  I hope that the voice of reason in your heart that spoke-up for the break-up will shine with clarity when things start to muddle.  

Keep your mind's eyes on the new horizen sistah~  



 and a big hug for you too!  BTW, you are gorgeous!


----------



## OpheliaDiFranco (Jul 29, 2013)

Hey I know I am probably way behind on this thread, but when the boxes first came out last week, a lot of people wre disappointed saying that they boxes this year were horrible compared to last year--that there were more full sized ane better products etc etc...Well now that I have received my boxes and looked at everything, I actually think this years box(es) are better...Since last year there was only one box, you have to combine these two---then the price is similar...I think there are more full size products this year....I agree, I wasnt in love with the product offering, but I have a severe box addiction and I justified getting the boxes because I was looking for a new cuticle oil and I wanted to try the eybrow pencil.  I think BB actually did a really nice job with the boxes and I appreciate that they didn't throw a huge proce tag on it...Alleviates the guilt


----------



## Lolo22 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Definitely OT, but, like Nicki, I feel all of you wonderful ladies have become a big part of my life, and I could really use some support and encouragement right now...My boyfriend and I broke up last night, and, even though I know un my heart it's for the best, I am beyond devastated, and could *really* use all the positive thoughts and encouragement I can get...it would also help tremendously if I could somehow manage to stop crying for more than three minutes at a time


 Sorry to hear Tiffany! Sending hugs your way



We've all been there and you will get through it too!


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 29, 2013)

Although I never received shipping notification, both of my boxes arrived today. I'm normally not a fan of color products in my box, but the colors I got are really perfect for me. I got the shadow in Midnight Blue (perfect to use as a liner), the nail polish in Mimi, and the balm in Crush. I'm really happy with all of the products. It's a nice haul for $16!


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 29, 2013)

> That really bites, I am so sorry that you have to start the week with this. Â Crying is healthy and good to get things out. Â But if you get sick of that, do something that will captivate and spark your mind and refocus things for short spells, yoga, swimming or zumba? Get that cookie, little cup of ice-cream or grab a couple of those airplane sized tiny bottles and take it to a movie with you (if you are over 18 that is). Â  I'll be thinking of you today! Â I hope that the voice of reason in your heart that spoke-up for the break-up will shine with clarity when things start to muddle. Â  Keep your mind's eyes on the new horizen sistah~ Â :mat: Â and a big hug for you too! Â BTW, you are gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 29, 2013)

> Sorry to hear Tiffany! Sending hugs your way :hug: We've all been there and you will get through it too!


 Thanks, girl... Your exactly right, I just forgot how much it hurts ;(


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey I know I am probably way behind on this thread, but when the boxes first came out last week, a lot of people wre disappointed saying that they boxes this year were horrible compared to last year--that there were more full sized ane better products etc etc...Well now that I have received my boxes and looked at everything, I actually think this years box(es) are better...Since last year there was only one box, you have to combine these two---then the price is similar...I think there are more full size products this year....I agree, I wasnt in love with the product offering, but I have a severe box addiction and I justified getting the boxes because I was looking for a new cuticle oil and I wanted to try the eybrow pencil.  I think BB actually did a really nice job with the boxes and I appreciate that they didn't throw a huge proce tag on it...Alleviates the guilt


 +1


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *OpheliaDiFranco* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey I know I am probably way behind on this thread, but when the boxes first came out last week, a lot of people wre disappointed saying that they boxes this year were horrible compared to last year--that there were more full sized ane better products etc etc...Well now that I have received my boxes and looked at everything, I actually think this years box(es) are better...Since last year there was only one box, you have to combine these two---then the price is similar...I think there are more full size products this year....I agree, I wasnt in love with the product offering, but I have a severe box addiction and I justified getting the boxes because I was looking for a new cuticle oil and I wanted to try the eybrow pencil.  I think BB actually did a really nice job with the boxes and I appreciate that they didn't throw a huge proce tag on it...Alleviates the guilt


 I agree. While I wasn't wowed with the prestige box *at first* because of the two julep products, I realized it actually will be a cool and useful box since i've never tried the hair primer, i'm interested in the eyebrow pencil because i need one, and i'm always using sunscreen. And I think the mass box does a good job of giving a makeup fix.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2013)

After seeing that some people got their orders without even getting a shipping notification, I've been obsessively stalking my mailbox


----------



## kira685 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *rockhoundluna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Kira,
> ...





> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would try calling BBCS! I'm sure they'd add a Pick Two for you, and depending on the rep you get, maybe even the Tibi pouch, too! Good luck!


 I got a response through email, and they're sending me the tibi pouch but apparently the pick 2 and amikacustom code are only for shop purchases =/  Maybe I'll call later today and see what the person says over the phone!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never tried Julep either...and I love nail polish so I don't mind that it's in the box. I just hope I don't get that ivory color! I'm a little disappointed to find out that the It brow pencil is not full size b/c it sure looked like it in the picture.





> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fingers crossed for no ivory for both of us!  I want the hot pink because I lurve pink, but it is probably best to get pushed outside my comfort zone.
> 
> I am sorry you are disappointed about the brow pencil!  I need no assistance in the brow department so mine will be up for trade so it is not an issue for me.  Hope you get all the color combos etc you want!


Well....got my box today and what did I get? The Ivory colored Julep polish. Noooo! I would have been happy with any other color but that one. Me and my coworker think it looks like a bottle of concealor.


----------



## shy32 (Jul 29, 2013)

> I'm sure there are some of us who want different shades of Balm Stains and Infallible eye shadows than we got. Here's a thread for trades from this box: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136928/birchbox-cew-insiders-choice-box-july-2013-swaps


 I have never done the trade thing, do you just post what you got and what you want? And anyone can participate?


----------



## sweetietaa (Jul 29, 2013)

I received my two limited edition cew boxes today.  I was surprised to get them because I never received a shipment email.  I am so happy with the colors I received.  I received the eyeshadow in iced latte ( I already have this color), but I will give it away to someone.  I love the revlon lipstain that I got in Darling.  The Julep shade is called Martha and is a light pink color.  I love the way the living proof smells.  The eye ball roller feels good to put on.  So excited about these boxes.  Every item is wonderful.


----------



## Superfish19 (Jul 29, 2013)

I g



> I received my two limited edition cew boxes today. Â I was surprised to get them because I never received a shipment email. Â I am so happy with the colors I received. Â I received the eyeshadow in iced latte ( I already have this color), but I will give it away to someone. Â I love the revlon lipstain that I got in Darling. Â The Julep shade is called Martha and is a light pink color. Â I love the way the living proof smells. Â The eye ball roller feels good to put on. Â So excited about these boxes. Â Every item is wonderful.


 I got my box today! I was surprised since I didn't get a shipping notice. I got the midnight blur shadow ( one that I don't already have) and sweetheart valentine for the balm. Very happy!


----------



## sweetietaa (Jul 29, 2013)

I got the darling pink which is the purple light pink shade, but I noticed in the mirror several hours later my lips were a hot pink/reddish shade.  That is weird....LOL


----------



## lovepink (Jul 29, 2013)

For anyone who might have ordered bobby pins for free shipping i just got this from BB: Thanks so much for placing an order with Birchbox. We wanted to let you know that, unfortunately, the Birchbox Bobby Pins are backordered and we will not be able to ship one out to you. A refund has been applied to your original method of payment. We're sorry for the inconvenience and we will add 100 Birchbox Points to your account. Remember, 100 points equals $10 toward any full-size product in the Birchbox Shop. Please be in touch with any questions or concerns. Best news evah!


----------



## jmd252 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm not sure if this has been posted already (I didn't see it, but then again...I miss things that are in front of my face on a regular basis...so I might have missed it) but it looks like the mass appeal boxes are sold out!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2013)

got my massive CEW order haul in. i don't feel like taking pictures of everything but i got the infallible eyeshadow in glistening garnet, it's a nice deep red. and the lip stain in rendezvous, i'm a coral freak so i'm happy.

my julep polish is Jackie, which i like because i don't have a lot of true reds actually. (weirdly my collection is mostly pinks, blues, and greens bahaha) I think the only other red red I have is zoya carmen.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2013)

after settling in from running errands i couldn't help but take a picture of my ($30) haul


----------



## lovepink (Jul 29, 2013)

Nice haul for a great price!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> after settling in from running errands i couldn't help but take a picture of my ($30) haul


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice haul for a great price!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think I should be good for about six months or so now (hopefully) hahahah.


----------



## bluemustang (Jul 30, 2013)

> I think I should be good for about six months or so now (hopefully) hahahah.


.... Said no beauty addict, ever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 30, 2013)

> .... Said no beauty addict, ever.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know right. There's always another sale or special item that entices me. But my wallet can't take it anymore bahah.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BoxesWithBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice review!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Definitely OT, but, like Nicki, I feel all of you wonderful ladies have become a big part of my life, and I could really use some support and encouragement right now...My boyfriend and I broke up last night, and, even though I know un my heart it's for the best, I am beyond devastated, and could *really* use all the positive thoughts and encouragement I can get...it would also help tremendously if I could somehow manage to stop crying for more than three minutes at a time


 Aww sorry to hear that



 sometimes things fall apart so that better things can come in their place have faith.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BoxesWithBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## BoxesWithBunny (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice review!


 Aw thanks. Glad you enjoyed it. I was not sure if I should split it up into 3 or not.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> after settling in from running errands i couldn't help but take a picture of my ($30) haul


 Great haul!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think I should be good for about six months or so now (hopefully) hahahah.
> .... Said no beauty addict, ever.


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *BoxesWithBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiffany27la (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww sorry to hear that
> 
> ...


 Thanks so much....I know in my heart your right, but I'd just forgotten how heartbreaking this entire process is...thanks for the hug!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Tiffany27la* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## TXSlainte (Jul 30, 2013)

Got my shipping notice today....24 hours after my order was delivered!!


----------



## neblinosa (Jul 30, 2013)

> Got my shipping notice today....24 hours after my order was delivered!!


 me too


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  I do get the German GB and I love it so much more than the American one, the hubby gets the GB men which is quarterly. I had posted a few pics of past boxes I have gotten but if you or anyone would like to see what I get I wouldn't mind posting them. I must say I really love a lot of the beauty products I have discovered here. They don't test on animals and they are very strict about the ingredients.


 I'd love to see some shots of it!  I mean who on this board would not want to see it 



... a GB with a German passport  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...


----------



## Leslie Wetzel (Jul 30, 2013)

Got the refund for the bobbypins and the 100 points, which means I paid $1.00 for the two boxes and the pick two sample. I can't complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JC327 (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the refund for the bobbypins and the 100 points, which means I paid $1.00 for the two boxes and the pick two sample. I can't complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow that's great!


----------



## birdiebijou (Jul 30, 2013)

I caved (didn't take much, lol) and got both the mass and prestige boxes. They came on Saturday. A few quick thoughts on the products I've used so far...

- I was disappointed with the Julep color I received - "Sally", an antique ivory creme and even MORE disappointed after wearing it. Didn't even last 12 hours before chipping and peeling all over the place. A giant pile of fail.




- I can see what all the fuss on the blogosphere about the Simple eye roll-on is all about. I'm not a big undereye cream person - even though I should be - but the roll-on applicator makes it too easy to forgot to use and I loved the way it made my skin feel.
- The brow pencil is intriguing. I really like the dual-ended packaging. My brows looked pretty good today and lasted through my lunchtime workout, something my powder never does.

- I received the Infalliable eyeshadow in a sparkly, dark blue color (at work and don't remember the color name), which kind of terrified me. I smudged it on as a liner this morning and it looks great, though! It reads as much more of a gray-blue on me.

- I'm obsessed with the Revlon lip balm stains - I already had three - but the shade I received (again, don't remember the color name) was a super light peach-y color and didn't even show up on my lips. So, when Birchbox gives you lemons... I rubbed it on this morning as blush and its great! Just did big circles on the apples of my cheeks and blended - it gives a little bit of sheer color (especially good paired with a more dramatic eye) and it's lasted well into the day so far.

- The Living Proof prime, aka the reason I got sucked into these boxes in the first place, is great. I LOVE the smell. I'm on second day hair and it's holding up a little better than it usually does. I feel like I have to try this in a lot of different conditions (air dry, blow dry, combine with diff products, etc) before I make a verdict, but I'm thinking I kind of love it.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 30, 2013)

My mom ended up digging through my haul and taking:

julep cuticle oil (i already have a full size barely used one so i let her have at it), simple eye roller ball (when she found out i already had one she snagged it. i'm sure i'll be going through mine soon enough that i could've used it, but the price on it isn't bad at all), and the eye brow pencil (i was looking forward to it, but her eyebrows are way thinner than mine so i felt guilty bahaha).


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom ended up digging through my haul and taking:
> 
> julep cuticle oil (i already have a full size barely used one so i let her have at it), simple eye roller ball (when she found out i already had one she snagged it. i'm sure i'll be going through mine soon enough that i could've used it, but the price on it isn't bad at all), and the eye brow pencil (i was looking forward to it, but her eyebrows are way thinner than mine so i felt guilty bahaha).


 That's really sweet of you, I'm sure you made her day!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 30, 2013)

> That's really sweet of you, I'm sure you made her day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 She used to not be one to change her products or routine, but since I've been bringing birchbox items around she's been experimenting. She loved the Mother's Day box!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She used to not be one to change her products or routine, but since I've been bringing birchbox items around she's been experimenting. She loved the Mother's Day box!


 She sounds just like my mum lol! Before I started getting Birchbox I'm pretty sure her makeup routine hadn't changed in 20 years and she was always judging me for buying so many lipsticks/eyeshadows, but now she's as addicted to collecting makeup as I am


----------



## Goodie (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm actually pretty happy I decided to get these boxes.  I got the lip stain in a darker color than what I'm used to but I tried it and ended up really liking it!  I think it will be the perfect fall lip.  Not loving the dark blue eyeshadow I got but I may be able to work with it.  I got the mystery pick 2 pack and I received the lights, camera, action eye trio in sapphire and the Stila eyeshadow sample.

I set up my stash to take photo's but my kitten would not let me take pics without him!  He's such a ham.  I was only able to get one without him (you can still kinda see him) and it came out blurry - ha!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jul 30, 2013)

OMG that cat &lt;3_&lt;3


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness adorable, I love black cats mine is my profile pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I must know, what's his name?


----------



## Goodie (Jul 30, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OMG that cat &lt;3_&lt;3





> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my goodness adorable, I love black cats mine is my profile pic
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!  He's such a cute kitten but a devilish one too!  Today alone, he jumped into the dishwasher (while I was unloading dishes), dryer, and is chasing my fingers as I type.  Lol.  I really have to watch every move I make.  His name is Oliver.  What's your kitty's name?  I have always loved black cats too and persians especially!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jul 30, 2013)

Oliver is so adorable!


----------



## LucysKeeper (Jul 30, 2013)

> Thank you!Â  He's such a cute kitten but a devilish one too!Â  Today alone, he jumped into the dishwasher (while I was unloading dishes), dryer, and is chasing my fingers as I type.Â  Lol.Â  I really have to watch every move I make.Â  His name is Oliver.Â  What's your kitty's name?Â  I have always loved black cats too and persians especially!


 Mine is Lucy and although she's 10 she might as well be a kitten, I just caught her chasing a q-tip around that she stole off the counter! She's my first black cat and she is the most lovable and mischievous cat i've ever met!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My mom ended up digging through my haul and taking:
> 
> julep cuticle oil (i already have a full size barely used one so i let her have at it), simple eye roller ball (when she found out i already had one she snagged it. i'm sure i'll be going through mine soon enough that i could've used it, but the price on it isn't bad at all), and the eye brow pencil (i was looking forward to it, but her eyebrows are way thinner than mine so i felt guilty bahaha).


 That's so sweet of you!


----------



## JC327 (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm actually pretty happy I decided to get these boxes.  I got the lip stain in a darker color than what I'm used to but I tried it and ended up really liking it!  I think it will be the perfect fall lip.  Not loving the dark blue eyeshadow I got but I may be able to work with it.  I got the mystery pick 2 pack and I received the lights, camera, action eye trio in sapphire and the Stila eyeshadow sample.
> 
> I set up my stash to take photo's but my kitten would not let me take pics without him!  He's such a ham.  I was only able to get one without him (you can still kinda see him) and it came out blurry - ha!


 The cute kitty completely distracted me from looking at your haul lol.


----------



## Goodie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oliver is so adorable!


 Thank you!



> Originally Posted by *LucysKeeper* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is Lucy and although she's 10 she might as well be a kitten, I just caught her chasing a q-tip around that she stole off the counter! She's my first black cat and she is the most lovable and mischievous cat i've ever met!


 Uh oh!  So what you're saying is my kitten may not grow out of his wild behavior?  We're in trouble!  Lol.  I did some research before getting a Persian and most of what I read said that they are more laid back and calm than regular cats.  So far that has proven to be false!  At least in Oliver's case. 







> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The cute kitty completely distracted me from looking at your haul lol.


 Haha, he is very distracting to me too!


----------



## meaganola (Jul 31, 2013)

> Thank you! Uh oh!Â  So what you're saying is my kitten may not grow out of his wild behavior?Â  We're in trouble!Â  Lol.Â  I did some research before getting a Persian and most of what I read said that they are more laid back and calm than regular cats.Â  So far that has proven to be false!Â  At least in Oliver's case.Â
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, he is very distracting to me too!


 It has been my experience that black kitties have a genetic permanent case of the batshits until they hit about nine or ten years of age. My own -- the Dread Kitten Edgar -- is almost two years old, and he still acts just as crazed as he should have acted when he was two months old (he was very sick and probably close to dying when he was two months old, so he got a bit of a delayed kittenhood). His predecessor -- Hunter -- very abruptly went from CRAAAAAZEEEEE to Mister Mellow when he was nine. I had to put his sister to sleep (a giant growth in her chest was suffocating her, and there was no treatment for it) shortly before this, so I was more than a bit afraid he was sick with something, but, nope, he just turned into my bestest buddy very suddenly. He became so laid back that I started calling The Dude and El Duderino after a rewatch of _The Big Lebowski_. But it takes almost a decade. It's worth the zoom zoom to get there.


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Goodie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


  LOL!  I love him!!


----------



## knightsgirl (Jul 31, 2013)

I just need to complain about my stupid Post Office.  I had a delivery date of today, but of course it doesn't show up, because everything just siiiiiiiiiiiiiits in my state capitol (2 hours away from me) for two days every.single.time something is routed through there.  I never had this problem until they closed a bunch of processing centers, including the one 30 minutes from me.  

I miss my fast mail  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Goodie (Jul 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It has been my experience that black kitties have a genetic permanent case of the batshits until they hit about nine or ten years of age. My own -- the Dread Kitten Edgar -- is almost two years old, and he still acts just as crazed as he should have acted when he was two months old (he was very sick and probably close to dying when he was two months old, so he got a bit of a delayed kittenhood). His predecessor -- Hunter -- very abruptly went from CRAAAAAZEEEEE to Mister Mellow when he was nine. I had to put his sister to sleep (a giant growth in her chest was suffocating her, and there was no treatment for it) shortly before this, so I was more than a bit afraid he was sick with something, but, nope, he just turned into my bestest buddy very suddenly. He became so laid back that I started calling The Dude and El Duderino after a rewatch of _The Big Lebowski_. But it takes almost a decade. It's worth the zoom zoom to get there.


 "Genetic permanent case of the batshits"



  I also like his nickname "The Dude"... haha too funny.





My brother used to have a black Persian (he passed away many years ago) and he was older (nine or ten) so he must have already reached his chill stage.  He was very laid back and I rarely saw him play with anything.  He mostly sat around looking pretty and was a sweetheart.  That is the opposite of my little guy.  My mom came over last night and she was wearing a shirt with fringe hanging down everywhere.  I was like Mom are you looking for trouble?  Why would you wear that in front of a kitten?  Lol he kept swatting at her chest all night.  It was hilarious.

I'm sorry to hear that you had to put a kitty to sleep.  I've been there before and it's no easy thing to go through! 



> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL!  I love him!!


 Thanks!


----------



## jbird1175 (Jul 31, 2013)

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It has been my experience that black kitties have a genetic permanent case of the batshits until they hit about nine or ten years of age. My own -- the Dread Kitten Edgar -- is almost two years old, and he still acts just as crazed as he should have acted when he was two months old (he was very sick and probably close to dying when he was two months old, so he got a bit of a delayed kittenhood). His predecessor -- Hunter -- very abruptly went from CRAAAAAZEEEEE to Mister Mellow when he was nine. I had to put his sister to sleep (a giant growth in her chest was suffocating her, and there was no treatment for it) shortly before this, so I was more than a bit afraid he was sick with something, but, nope, he just turned into my bestest buddy very suddenly. He became so laid back that I started calling The Dude and El Duderino after a rewatch of _The Big Lebowski_. But it takes almost a decade. It's worth the zoom zoom to get there.
This makes me want a black cat now...but my Siamese cat has a case of the batshits so I'm probably good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl (Aug 1, 2013)

I got my boxes today! Of course I got the blah ivory julep. I got the lippie in lovesick, and am on pink lippie overload, but already have a trade set up for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> love MUT! I have a question about the brow pencil, is it supposed to be really dry and hard and scratchy? I was going to email BB, but then I thought maybe it's supposed to be that way and I just don't know because I have a never ending jar of Bare Minerals brow powder I've been using for years lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 1, 2013)

> I got my boxes today! Of course I got the blah ivory julep. I got the lippie in lovesick, and am on pink lippie overload, but already have a trade set up for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> love MUT! I have a question about the brow pencil, is it supposed to be really dry and hard and scratchy? I was going to email BB, but then I thought maybe it's supposed to be that way and I just don't know because I have a never ending jar of Bare Minerals brow powder I've been using for years lol


 Mine isn't hard per se but it is supposed to be designed so that a light touch gives light results, so you can vary the shade and intensity with pressure.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 2, 2013)

Got my whole order for $31.36, with 100 reward points and discount  (free lip balm with men's purchase, LUCKYTIGERGWP, free sample pack with purchase of $35).

To make the $35, I crossed over to the men's stuff and bought the Yes To Carrots Mint Lip Butter and then got the Lucky Tiger blam for free plus the pick two.  I almost went with a man's pick-two as well, lol...

Item Sku Qty *Limited Edition: Prestige Headliners - Birchbox for CEW*
CEW Prestige 1 *Gift with Purchase: Lucky Tiger Natural Peppermint Lip Balm*
00069 1 *Yes Toâ„¢ Carrots Lip Butter - 2 Pack* *Flavor*
Mint 1161106 1 *Pick Two Sample Pack (free with $35+ order)* *Choose*
Supergoop! Advanced Anti-Aging Eye Cream &amp; Number 4 Firm Hold Hair Gel Pick2 5824 1 *100% Pure Nourishing Body Cream* *Scent*
Honey Almond 1BLTHA 1  ​ 


 I got a great nail polish, Rebecca - Grayed periwinkle blue crÃ¨me, I looooove it!  If I could have pick a color, it would be that one!!


----------



## FormosaHoney (Aug 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Leslie Wetzel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got the refund for the bobbypins and the 100 points, which means I paid $1.00 for the two boxes and the pick two sample. I can't complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Sweeeeeee!!!  Love it when I 'know' someone who hits a little jackpot, I also get a nice little surge of happy!!  I am such a dork....


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 2, 2013)

Finally got my CEW Mass box today. I got Lovestruck in the lippie and the eyeshadow was the Midnight Blue. Happy with my choices.


----------



## JC327 (Aug 7, 2013)

I got my boxes today.


----------



## sleepykat (Aug 7, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my boxes today.


 What do you think of them initially?


----------



## JC327 (Aug 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my boxes today.
> ...


----------

